# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Would you rather?

## Lunaire

*Game:* Pose a question following the format '_Would you rather X or Y?_'

Would you rather be trapped in a room with snakes or be trapped in a room with spiders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiders. Can stand on them at least. 

Would you rather leave your house and forget to put trousers on or would you rather wake up naked in a strange place?

----------


## Lunaire

Oi, probably forget to put trousers on. That sounds like it'd be a lot easier to recover from!

Would you rather lose an arm or a leg?

----------


## 1

Leg

Wyr explore the deep sea or the universe?

----------


## Lunaire

The universe for sure! Who knows what's out there?

Would you rather go to a coffee shop or go to a pub?

----------


## 1

Coffee shop 

Would u rather study for a Math or History exam?

----------


## Cornholio

History. Math is my enemy .

Would you rather sing an entire song in front of a crowd or accidentally let out a big, wet fart in front of same crowd?

----------


## 1

Sing!

Would u rather drink an entire bottle of hot sauce or eat a live jellyfish?

----------


## CloudMaker

Hot Sauce. Would you rather die of drowning or die in a fire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both bad. Fire. Simply because the fumes would knock you out before you die.

Would you rather be buried in a grave for a day, with air to breathe, or locked in cage under water with sharks, still have air?

----------


## Cornholio

Sharks, people actually do this

Would you rather save a burning barn full of puppies or one person?

----------


## Cuchculan

One person.

Would you rather a bath in milk or a bath in red sauce?

----------


## 1

Red sauce..better if it were chili tho

Would u rather drink a gallon of ocean water or a gallon of olive oil?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water please. 

Hour in a room with Trump or hour in a room with Bush jnr?

----------


## 1

Trump 

Broken leg or broken arm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Arm. I can use both hands, wouldn't be that bad to not have the use of one for a while. Legs can take longer to heal as well.

Loss of hearing or loss of speech?

----------


## Lunaire

Loss of speech. I don't like talking anyway!

Would you rather be rich or famous?

----------


## 1

Definitely Rich

Would u rather order online or by phone?

----------


## Lunaire

Online!

Would you rather have coffee or tea?

----------


## 1

Teee!

Would u rather live in China or North Korea?

----------


## Cuchculan

China

Would you rather lose all your hair or all your teeth?

----------


## Lunaire

All my hair. It's just cosmetic anyway!

Would you rather drink a bottle of ketchup or mustard?

----------


## 1

Ketchup 

Would u rather eat vomit or lick someones foot?

----------


## Cuchculan

The foot thanks.

Would you rather a bath full of snakes or a bath full of spiders? With you in the bath.

----------


## 1

Spiders! 

Would u rather  put a toothpick under your toenail and kick a wall 
                             OR

Pry off your thumbnail with a fork?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sick fecker. LOL Thumbnail. 

Would you rather a punch in the face or kick between the legs?

----------


## 1

Punched in le face

Would you rather, swim in a river full of aligators or stand under a beehive covered in honey ?

----------


## Cuchculan

Beehive. 

Death by Acid or jumping out of a plane and the parachute doesn't open?

----------


## 1

Jumping out..likely be over quickly 

Would u rather live in the coldest or hottest place on Earth?

----------


## Lunaire

Coldest place... I've lived near one of the hottest places before and it is no fun!

Would you rather go the world's most intense roller coaster or skydiving?

----------


## Cuchculan

Skydiving. 

Kiss a person of the same sex or kiss a person of the other sex 40 years older than you?

----------


## 1

Same Sex

Would you rather legally change your last name to Hitler or never eat chocolate ever again

----------


## Cornholio

Hitler. Wait no, chocolate​. It's one less sugary thing for me to eat so that's good... But I love chocolate.

Would you rather be pepper sprayed in your eyes or your privates?

----------


## 1

EYes

Would u rather be in an overcrowded prison with the most violent criminals for 10 days or be in solitary confinement for the same amount of time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Be alone. Used to it. Could manage it.

Would you rather walking nude in the North Pole or swimming in shark waters for five minutes?

----------


## 1

Swim in shark waters..wish meh luck

Would u rather be pinched by thousands of crabs for 10 seconds or walk over hot coal barefooted for 10 seconds?

----------


## Cornholio

Hot coal

Would you rather be veterinarian or a pediatrician? (assume equal pay)

----------


## Lunaire

> Hot coal
> 
> Would you rather be veterinarian or a pediatrician? (assume equal pay)



Veterinarian. I seem to handle animals well but not kids!

Would you rather change yourself or change the world?

----------


## 1

Tea

Would u rather bite ice cream or a hot greasy butter on a stick?

----------


## L

Ice cream

Would you rather someone forgot about you or if they purposely didn't show up?

----------


## Lunaire

Someone forget.

Would you rather be able to cure the sick or feed the hungry?

----------


## 1

Cure the sick

Would u rather have a broken leg or jaw

----------


## Cuchculan

Leg

Nail through the finger or staple through the ear?

----------


## 1

Nail..had a nail stuck in my leg before

Would u rather learn how to act or sing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sing

Surf or skateboard?

----------


## 1

Surf

Would u rather have an apartment or a condominium?

----------


## Cuchculan

Condominium

Wear a dress for a day or just a pair of speedos?

----------


## 1

Speedos 

Would u rather work in a group or by urself?

----------


## Cuchculan

By myself.

Would you rather ice or fire?

----------


## 1

Ice

Would u rather have ur leg amputated or drink snail slime?

----------


## Cuchculan

Slime

Would you rather eat a worm or an ant?

----------


## 1

Ant

Would u rather buy a computer or a DSLR?

----------


## Cuchculan

Computer

Would you rather win all the money in the world or live for ever?

----------


## 1

Money

Would u rather travel by ship or plane?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ship

Would you rather barefooted across an iced lake or hot coals?

----------


## 1

Hot Coals 

Would you rather be able to see 10 minutes into your own future or 10 minutes into the future of anyone but yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Somebody else. 

Would you rather nearly die or nearly be saved?

----------


## 1

Nearly died

Would u rather live with hundreds of ants or big rats?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ants

Would you rather drink bleach or oil?

----------


## 1

Oil

Would u rather have ur own island or planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Island

Drive a car or a motorbike?

----------


## 1

Car

Would u rather live in the 1600s or 1950s?

----------


## Cuchculan

1950's

Would you rather be a frog or a snail for a day?

----------


## 1

Frog

Would u rather travel to the past or future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Future if I could get the lottery numbers.

Would you rather be thrown into a swimming pool or a bth of beans?

----------


## 1

Pool 

Would u rather present in front of a class or drink expired orange juice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Present in front of a class. 

Would you rather hell or heaven?

----------


## 1

Heaven 

Would u rather live by the beach or in the woods?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Beach

----------


## 1

Uhm, would u rather go to jail for 4 years for something that u didn't do OR get away with something horrible that u did, but always live in fear of being caught?

----------


## Cuchculan

Get caught and do the time

Would you rather be a star or be a moon?

----------


## 1

Moon

Would u rather swim in ice cold water or touch a hot stove?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stove. Can't swim

Would you rather a hard smack across the face or your head put down the toilet?

----------


## 1

Prefer the smack pls

Would u rather be able to teleport anywhere or be able to read peoples minds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mind reading would be good fun

Would you prefer a mouse in a cup of tea or half a mouse in a cup of tea?

----------


## 1

Mouse in a cup of tea..ugh

For ONE day, would u rather be completely invisible or be able to fly?

----------


## Cuchculan

Invisible. Don't like heights.

X-ray vision or super hearing?

----------


## 1

Super hearing 

Would u rather cease to exist after u die or be reincarnated as a fly?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cease to exist.

Would you rather be tied to back of a jet plane or be tied to the back of a train?

----------


## 1

Train

Would u rather eat caviar or cooked snail?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snail

Would you rather drink toilet water or dirt water?

----------


## 1

Toilet H2o

For 1 day, would u rather watch over someones rabbit or a baby?

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby.

Would you rather give birth or have your teeth removed?

----------


## Cornholio

Teeth removed

Would you rather get lost in the rain forest with dangerous animals or an island with a chance of cannibals?

----------


## 1

Animalz

Would u rather be on a sinking ship or a plane that's going to crash?

----------


## Cuchculan

Plane might give us some chance. I can't swim.

Would you rather wear a dress for the day or go naked for a day?

----------


## 1

Don't go out much so naked it is!

Would u rather lose ur right foot or left hand?

----------


## Cuchculan

Left Hand

Would you rather fly too close to the sun or walk across the North pole in bathing trunks?

----------


## 1

The 2nd option, not a fan of hot air

Would u rather go paragliding or skydiving?

----------


## Cuchculan

Paragliding

Would you rather be painted black or yellow for a day?

----------


## 1

Yellow, so I can brighten ppls day

Would u rather participate in a pie or hotdog eating contest

----------


## Cornholio

Daww, that's so sweet.

Hotdog.

Would you rather dive into a sea of spiders or cockroaches?

----------


## 1

Cockroaches 

Would u rather clean up roadkill with ur hands or be in a porn video?

----------


## Cornholio

Roadkill but I'm wearing gloves! 

Would you rather give up chicken or beef?

----------


## 1

Beef, don't really eat it that much anyways

Would u rather never be stuck in traffic again or never get another cold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never get another cold

Would you rather live for ever and age as you go or die when your time is up this time around?

----------


## L

Die when my time is up

Would you rather have to sleep in a chair sitting up for the rest if your life or have to sleep with the light on in your room for the rest if your life?

----------


## 1

Sleep with the lights on

Would u rather be able to control water or fire?

----------


## L

Oh....mmmm....water I think....but would be cool too

Would you rather as you get older would you rather lose your mental or physical health

----------


## 1

Sucks either way, but I'd go with Physical. 

Would u rather know the history of every object you touched , or be able to talk to animals?

----------


## L

Talk to animals hands down

Would you rather never have to eat and nevet be hungry or be able to eat what you want but no taste food

----------


## Cuchculan

Eat and never be hungry

Would you rather walk on the moon or walk on the top of Everest?

----------


## 1

The moon

Would u rather have one eyebrow or none?

----------


## L

Lol.....mmmmm....none

Would you rather have no teeth or no fingernails

----------


## Cuchculan

Fingernails

Would you rather sit in the rain or the snow?

----------


## 1

Rain

Would u rather eat rice with every meal or bread with every meal?

----------


## L

Rice

Would you rather see the world in only shades or red or blue

----------


## Cuchculan

Shades. Red and Blue is not my thing. 

Would you rather eat a goat or eat a dog?

----------


## 1

Goat

Would u rather be a brilliant mathematician or an amazing painter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like to paint. 

Would you rather be a great world leader or a great religious leader?

----------


## 1

World Leader

Would u rather be alone for the rest of ur life, or be surrounded by annoying ppl?

----------


## L

Mmmm.....alone I think

Would you rather cold tea or hot seven up

----------


## 1

Cold tea

Would u rather cover urself in glue or butter?

----------


## L

Pvc glue....I'd have fun picking it off. 

Would you rather be deaf or blind

----------


## 1

Deaf

Would u rather hold an alligator or spider?

----------


## L

Spider

Would you rather have no pain in life but also no joy or experience pain and joy?

----------


## 1

Experience pain and joy 

Would u rather eat rat on a stick or expired chunky milk?

----------


## L

Ew ew ew the milk one eeeeeewwwww

Would you rather...eat raw egg or a spoon of flour

----------


## Cuchculan

Flour

Would you rather a needle in the eye or a nipple plucked out with a pliers?

----------


## 1

Nipple plucked out..

Would u rather be stuck on a remote island or in a dangerous country?

----------


## Cuchculan

Opt for the Island

Would you rather train surf or car surf?

----------


## 1

Car Surf

Would you rather snitch on your best friend for a crime they committed or go to jail for the crime they committed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snitch of them

Would you rather pee in a crowded street or pee in your pants?

----------


## 1

Pantz

Would u rather be tased or pepper sprayed?

----------


## Cornholio

Tased. Who knows if I might like it. JUST KIDDING. I have low pain tolerance.

Would you rather have the ability to teleport or move things with your mind?

----------


## 1

Teleportation yo

Would you rather move to a new city or town every week or never be able to leave the city or town you were born in?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love it here. I will live and die here.

Would you rather use a female toilet or full of peeking women or be forced to pee in a very public street? If female answering you can answer with a male bathroom.

----------


## 1

Use a female toilet 

Would you rather be fantastic at riding horses or amazing at driving dirt bikes?

----------


## L

Dirt bike

Would you rather slap someone or be slapped

----------


## Cuchculan

Depends on the sex. Male I would slap. Female I would never touch. 

Would you prefer a 24 hour night or a 24 hour day time?

----------


## 1

Day time 

Would u rather have a car that can drive underwater or a flying carpet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the car

Would you rather live in Syria for a year or Iraq?

----------


## 1

Iraq

Would you rather live in the wilderness far from civilization or live on the streets of a city as a homeless person?

----------


## HoldTheSea

I actually do kind of live in the wilderness relatively far from civilization. In a regular house with electricity, wi-fi and heat though.


Would you rather own ten dogs or sixteen cats?

----------


## 1

The cats, since they are slightly easier to take care of 

Would you rather have unlimited sushi for life or unlimited tacos for life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate both. Tacos will do.

Would you rather a brick on the head on your head smacked into the ground?

----------


## 1

Brick to the head

Would u rather work as a garbage collector or in retail?

----------


## Cuchculan

Retail

Would you rather see the top of mount Everest or the bottom of the ocean?

----------


## 1

The top of Everest 

Would u rather use Skype or Discord?

----------


## Cornholio

I have both and don't use either, but probably Skype cause it looks easier to use

Would you rather watch The Notebook or Fifty Shades of Grey?

----------


## L

Oh god the notebook

Would you rather wear shoes on your hands and feet all the time or no shoes at all?

----------


## 1

Probably all the time 

Would u rather play soccer or ice hockey?

----------


## Cuchculan

Football, as we call it. Had done for many years. 

Would you rather be covered in feathers or covered in hair? I mean head to toe for a day.

----------


## 1

Feathers 

Would u rather be a night owl or early bird?

----------


## L

Early bird....I am one thankfully, I need to be for work

Would you rather can a constant itch or feel nothing at all

----------


## 1

Feel nothing 

Would u rather learn Japanese or French?

----------


## Cuchculan

French

Would you rather be rich or have perfect health?

----------


## 1

Perfect Health!

Would u rather work at a seafood restaurant or at a bakery?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bakery. Did once before. Loved it. 

Would you rather live in ancient Egypt or Ancient Rome?

----------


## 1

Rome

Would u rather own a Dog or Cat?

----------


## L

Dig

Would you rather be the cause of your own death or know how you'll die?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cause of death

Would you rather wake up after 100 years sleep or live out your life the way it is now?

----------


## 1

Wake up 100 years

Would u rather step on ice or on thousands of tiny lego pieces?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice

would you rather be Muslim for a day in the US or American for a day in Iraq?

----------


## 1

Muslim for a day

Would u rather be a hippopotamus or a shark?

----------


## Cuchculan

Shark

Would you rather be drunk or stoned?

----------


## Cornholio

Depends on the situation. If I'm home, stoned. Public, drunk but not sloppy.

Would you rather have 3 sons or 3 daughters?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sons. Think they would easier to handle been a male myself.

Would you rather be made read a speech in front of a million people or stand naked in front of 100 people?

----------


## Cornholio

Stand naked in front of 100 people

Would you rather teach highschool students or first graders?

----------


## 1

1st Graders 

Would u rather pay in cash or by card?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cash

Would you rather dive off a mountain or dive out of a plane?

----------


## 1

Mountain 

Would u rather climb a street post or tree?

----------


## Cuchculan

Street post would be lower, would it not? Easier. 

Would you rather paint the Sydney Opera house or the golden gate bridge?

----------


## 1

Opera House 

Would u rather fight a sumo wrestler or a boxer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boxer

Would you rather sleep on a bed of mails or on an ice floor?

----------


## 1

Ice Floor 

Would u rather face ur fears or forget that u ever had them?

----------


## Cuchculan

Forget I ever had them

Would you rather drink car oil or cooking oil?

----------


## 1

Cooking oil 

Would u rather be bitten by a dog or scratched by a cat?

----------


## Cornholio

Scratched by a cat. Happens frequently for me anyways, by accident of course. My babies play rough sometimes.

Would you rather make out with the Queen or  a drag queen?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take one for Ireland. Never. The Drag Queen. 

Would you rather a pint of vomit or a pint of snot?

----------


## 1

Vomit

Would u rather have ur own planet or be a billionaire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Be rich

Would you rather be a fly on wall on an ant on a stick?

----------


## 1

Fly on the wall 

Would u rather live in a house infested with big rats or aggressive dogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs

Would you rather be a racist in a black neighbourhood that they all know about or a hooker for a day?

----------


## 1

Hooker 

Would u rather fly a helicopter or airplane?

----------


## Cornholio

Helicopter

Would you rather have a large third nipple or  an extra thumb on each hand?

----------


## Cuchculan

Large third nipple

Would you rather drink a gallon of milk or a gallon of water?

----------


## Cornholio

Water

Would you rather master a martial art or sword fighting?

----------


## Cuchculan

Martial arts

Would you rather be a punch bag or be a football?

----------


## 1

Punch Bag

Would u rather camp out overnight in the hottest place on Earth or sleep in the woods for a day?

----------


## Cuchculan

The woods

Would you rather be in Friday 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street?

----------


## 1

Friday The 13th

Would u rather die in ur sleep or via injection?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both would be the same as the injection would put you to sleep. Be good not to feel anything. 

Would you rather date the richest girl in the world and not get on or date someone local you liked, who was poor?

----------


## 1

Date someone who's local

Would u rather eat live maggots or be naked in front of ur classmates?

----------


## Cuchculan

Maggots can taste nice

Would you rather be blind of be deaf?

----------


## 1

Blind..will probably go deaf eventually since I listen to loud music 

Would u rather roll down a hill in a ball or walk through a dessert in hot temperatures for 4 hrs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Down the hill

Would you rather drink milk straight from a cow's teat or drink blood from a cow?

----------


## 1

Milk..blah

Would u rather walk through a foggy forest late at night or walk through the streets of Syria?

----------


## Cuchculan

Forrest. 

Eat a bowl of toe nails or a bowl of mud?

----------


## 1

Toenails 

Would u rather be stabbed or shot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stabbed. 

Would you rather shark attack or tornado?

----------


## 1

Tornado 

Would u rather fall in a lake or eat spicy foods?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fall in a lake

Would you rather have to crap in a public street or in your pants?

----------


## 1

In le pantz

Would u rather visit a dangerous beach or haunted house?

----------


## Cuchculan

Haunted House

Would you rather sleep through Christmas or sleep through your Birthday?

----------


## 1

My birthday 

Would u rather zip line or skydive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Zip Line

Would you rather climb the tallest building in the world or the highest mountain?

----------


## 1

Mountain

Would u rather consume cooking oil or sleep and wake up a year later?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleep for a year

Would you rather be painted blue or red?

----------


## 1

Blue

Would u rather have hairy feet or hairy nipples

----------


## Cuchculan

Nipples

Would you rather no ears or no eyes?

----------


## L

No ears

Would you rather live where the sun doesn't set or where the sun doesn't come up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Give me sunshine, with your smile. Love the sun. 

Would you rather die defending your country or die in an attack on your country?

----------


## Goat

Defending!

Would you rather have soup or stew?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stew

Would you rather sleep inside a dead cow or out in the open on an icy night?

----------


## 1

Out in the open

Would u rather go through 6 months of darkness or 6 months of only sunlight?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sun please

Would you rather eat a rotten egg or a bad apple?

----------


## 1

Bad Apple 

Would you rather have an unlimited international first class ticket or never have to pay for food at restaurants?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have free travel on most things as it is. Will go for the food option. 

Would you rather a trip to Iraq or a trip to North Korea?

----------


## 1

North Korea 

Would u rather apply for a data entry job or be a zoo janitor?

----------


## L

Zoo janitor

Would you rather drive three hours or sit on a bus for 5hours?

----------


## 1

Sitting on the bus doesn't seem too bad, likely fall asleep anyways 

Would u rather walk through a hailstorm or during a heatwave?

----------


## L

Hailstorm

Would you rather rum or whiskey?

----------


## Cuchculan

Uisce Beatha

Would you rather cycling or running?

----------


## L

Mmmmm.....I dont do either, running I guess

Would you rather stay up late or get up early?

----------


## 1

Wake up early 

Would u rather have ur own boat or plane?

----------


## L

Not sure....plane may be

Would you rather put time into cooking or have something convenient?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like to know were things are. 

Would you rather spiders or ants crawling all over you for an hour?

----------


## 1

Spiders

Would u rather be a wasp or mosquito for a day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wasp. Sting a few people. 

Would you rather be a daisy or a sun flower?

----------


## Cornholio

Sunflower! I could bask in the sun all day.

Would you rather have the ability to summon squirrel minions or pigeon minions?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Squirrel onions 

Would u rather piss ur pants or vomit (Both in public)?

----------


## Cornholio

Squirrel onions o.O 
Vomit

Would you rather have an unlimited fruit variety garden or vegetable?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Vegetable 

Would u rather have the ability to teleport or move things with your mind?

----------


## Cuchculan

Teleport would be fun. 

Would you rather speak gibberish or speak French?

----------


## 1

French

Would u rather fight an intruder or hide from them? (They don't have any weapons on them)

----------


## L

Hide.I'm that person who freezes on the spot

Who you rather have no hair or no nails?

----------


## 1

No nails 

Would u rather walk 9 miles or be at the library all day?

----------


## Cornholio

Library all day.

Would you rather have a German Shepherd or a Golden retriever?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Retriever 

Would u rather have itchy skin or dandruff?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dandruff. I shave my head as a rule. Easy fix for me. 

Would you rather be stuck in a lift for an hour or locked in a prison cell with crazy inmates?

----------


## 1

Stuck in a lift 

Would u rather have no body hair or no eye bags?

----------


## Cuchculan

Body hair

Would you rather lose an arm or never have sex for the rest of your life?

----------


## 1

Probably the sex

Would u rather be immortal or be half robot?

----------


## Cuchculan

Immortal would be fun

Would you rather be poor and live for ever or be rich and die young?

----------


## 1

Probably go for rich 

Would u rather cut off 2 toes or fingers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Good one. Toes if only the big two. Like my fingers. 

Would you rather be a policeman in a crime ridden city for a day or a doctor in a busy hospital?

----------


## 1

Doctor 

Would u rather be able to breath underwater or in space?

----------


## Cuchculan

Under water

Would you rather be colour blind or over sensitive to light?

----------


## L

Colour blind

Would you rather live forever and accomplish very little or live a short life but achieve much?

----------


## Cuchculan

Live forever. 

Would you rather walk on glass or walk on hot coals?

----------


## 1

Glass

Would u rather not sleep for 3 days or not eat for the same amount of time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not sleep

Would you rather go to space and never see your family again or spend a year in prison?

----------


## 1

Yr in prison 

Would u rather be stabbed or be poisoned?

----------


## Cuchculan

Poison can be vomited back up if caught early enough. Stabbing might kill you there and then. Poison please.

Would you rather drink blood or urine?

----------


## 1

Urine 

Would u rather dive into the deep ocean or climb a tall building?

----------


## L

Dive 

Would you rather be the worlds best singer but no one know about it or have fame for no reason?

----------


## 1

Be the worlds best singer 

Would u rather grow oranges or apples?

----------


## L

apples are less work to eat

Would you rather live on a mountain or a busy town?

----------


## 1

Mountain 

Would u rather walk in the rain or during a heatwave?

----------


## L

rain hands down

Would you rather not have legs or arms?

----------


## Cuchculan

Legs

Day in a tree or day in a church?

----------


## 1

Tree

Would u rather be a shark or dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

The site is running so slow and acting up. Each post is taken nearly 5 minutes to open. Will see how many how I can post. 

I would be the dog.

Would you rather be a plane or a car?

----------


## 1

Plane 

Would u rather have hypothermia or be on fire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold

Would you rather jump in a pit of snakes or a pit of spiders?

----------


## Sagan

Snakes. 

Would you rather Be deaf, or blind.

----------


## 1

Deaf

Would u rather live near an area with high radiation levels or in the most dangerous city on the planet?

----------


## L

Radiation

Would you rather be an owl or a penguin?

----------


## 1

Owl

Would u rather be stuck in a crowded room for 24 hrs, or in a closet by urself for the same amount of time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Closet. I would simply go to sleep. 

Would you rather a grater your face or an Iron on your hand?

----------


## 1

Eek, Iron. 

Would u rather drink someones else sweat or boogerz?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sweat

Would you rather breathe fire or fart darts?

----------


## 1

Breathe fire 

Would u rather step on a bird or a needle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bird

Would you rather eat muck or eat horse sh!t?

----------


## 1

Muck...

Would u rather play video games or watch TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

Play Games

Would you rather eat 100 hot dogs or 100 burgers?

----------


## 1

Hot Dogs

Would u rather slaughter a pig or punch a child?

----------


## Cuchculan

Slaughter a pig

Would you rather jump into a mud pool or pile a cow dung?

----------


## 1

Mud Pool

Would u rather erase some of ur memories or have ur worst fear come true?

----------


## Cuchculan

Erase some of my memories

Would you rather sleep with a skunk for a week or sleep with a pig?

----------


## 1

Pig..0ink

Would u rather have a sore leg or throat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Leg

Would you rather wear a dress for the day in public or just a paint of underpants?

----------


## L

I wear dresses everyday  :Razz: 

Would you rather eat a pineapple without taking the skin off or  sing in public?

----------


## 1

Pineapple 

Would u rather have to take care of an infant for 4 hrs or take a 4hr long test?

----------


## L

Test, at present

Would you rather orange chocolate or mint chocolate?

----------


## 1

Mint choco ftw!

Would u rather work at a seafood restaurant or at Mcdonalds?

----------


## Cuchculan

Seafood

Would you rather be a toe nail or a wart?

----------


## 1

Toenail

Would u rather a God of Destruction or a God of creating life?

----------


## L

Life I guess

Would you rather always having the need to pee or always feeling hungry?

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to eating very little. Will go with that one. 

Would you rather sleep in an igloo naked or sleep in the woods naked?

----------


## L

woods

Would you rather have your arms or legs twice the length?

----------


## Cuchculan

Legs.

Would you rather be a fly on the wall of Donald Trump or Vladamir Putin?

----------


## 1

Fly

Would u rather have big feet or a big nose?

----------


## Cornholio

Big nose, then I'd just get a nose job.

Would you rather have waffles or pancakes?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Pancakes 

Would u rather be in a movie or on the news?

----------


## Cuchculan

Whose wall would want to be on? You were meant to pick one of the two. LOL

Movie

Would you rather be a handbag or a Napkin?

----------


## 1

Handbag 

Would u rather live in the woods or on a farm?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Woods

Would you rather be Santa or one of his Helpers?

----------


## 1

His helpers 

Would u rather drink animal blood or eat 30 wasps slowly?

----------


## L

drink

Would you rather have an endless supply of one type of chocolate or an endless supply and variety of tea?

----------


## 1

One type of chocolate supply

Would u rather talk in ur sleep or drool?

----------


## L

drool

Would you rather learn a new language that is not spoken any more or move to a country and not be able to communicate with anyone?

----------


## 1

Probably learn a language not spoken anymore

Would u rather piss urself at random times or pass out at random times?

----------


## Cuchculan

Piss Myself

Would you rather drink blood or drink Mud?

----------


## 1

Mud

Would u rather learn how to sing or how to act?

----------


## Cuchculan

Act

Would you rather slide down a rainbow or float around the moon?

----------


## 1

Sliding down a rainbow sounds fun

Would you rather have no teeth or no fingernails

----------


## Cuchculan

Fingernails

Would you rather not remember your name or not remember were you lived?

----------


## 1

Name

Would u rather go through a snowstorm or a heatwave?

----------


## Cuchculan

Heat wave

Would you rather live alone for a year or sleep for a year?

----------


## 1

Live Alone

Would u rather paint ur room or car pink?

----------


## Cuchculan

Room

Would you rather fly like superman or weave webs like spiderman?

----------


## 1

Fly 

Would u rather be able to lift giant objects or be able to teleport

----------


## Cuchculan

Teleport

Would you rather have to run 100 miles or walk 1,000 miles?

----------


## 1

Walking 

Would u rather participate in a pie or fly eating contest?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pie

Would you rather jump off the golden gate bridge or jump off the Sydney Opera house?

----------


## 1

Jump off the bridge 

Would u rather live in a closet or in a tent out in the dessert?

----------


## Otherside

Depends on how large the closet is. Probably closet regardless actually. 

Jump into an icy cold river, or go wing walking?

----------


## 1

Icy river pls

Go to Burger King or Mcdonalds?

----------


## Cuchculan

McDonalds

Would you rather be a Queen Bee or a killer Rat?

----------


## 1

Queen Bee

Would u rather be chased by wild animals or have a bee buzz in ur ear for 5 minutes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the bee.

Would you rather be 30 stone in weight or blind?

----------


## 1

30 Stone

Would u rather live underwater or on the moon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Under water

Would you rather ne a pea or a bean?

----------


## 1

Hm don't understand the question

Would u rather be tickled for 5 minutes or float in the middle of the ocean for 5 minutes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tickled

I was asking would you rather be a Pea or a bean? Both a type of food.

----------


## 1

Oh I know, just the "ne" typo threw me off a bit, and I'd be the bean 

Be covered in cement or nasty slime?

----------


## Cuchculan

Slime

Would you rather live in Asia or South America?

----------


## 1

Asia!

Would u rather learn how to play the piano or the violin?

----------


## Cornholio

Piano

Would you rather go to a ski resort in the mountains or a tropical resort? 

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Ski Resort

Would u rather drink contaminated water or be bitten by a poisonous snake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water. Would puke it back up.

Would you rather work every second of every day or sleep every second of every day?

----------


## 1

Sleep

Would u rather fall and land on a cactus or land on a wasp farm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cactus

Would you rather Swim like a fish or hunt like a wolf?

----------


## 1

Hunt 

Would u rather be a ninja or a spy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ninja

Would you rather be a gangster or a policeman?

----------


## 1

Policeman

Would u rather use a laptop or tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Laptop. Like now. 

Would you rather be the first person on earth or the last person left on earth?

----------


## 1

Last person probably

Would u rather voice act or act on camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

Act on camera

Would you rather be a fox or a hare?

----------


## 1

Fox

Would u rather not wash ur hands for a week or be sprayed by a skunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wash my hands

Would you rather drink pure chocolate or pure vodka?

----------


## L

Chocolate vodka.....

Would you rather face your fears or just feel carp?

----------


## Cuchculan

Look what I got for you 
@L
 

21af57c38b84b0749831c702ff4bfd9b.jpg

Face my fears. Doing so will make you feel crap anyway. But at least you have a reason for feeling crap. Then you can face them again and feel less crap each time. 

Would you rather walk on the moon or swim in the Nile?

----------


## 1

Walk on the moon 

Would u rather be in Friday 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nightmare on Elm Street

Would you rather walk backwards for 10 miles or run forwards for 10 miles?

----------


## 1

Run forwards 

Would you rather be pepper sprayed in your eyes or your privates?

----------


## Cuchculan

Privates.

Would you rather have someone spit in your mouth or pee on your face?

----------


## 1

Spit 

Would u rather learn how to draw or how to knit?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Draw

Wyr wake up with awkward regret with someone you barely knew, or have spent the night before alone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Alone

Would you rather have to live in the dark for a year with no electricity or be blind for life?

----------


## 1

Live in the dark

Would u rather eat a bowl of nails or staples?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nails

Would you rather work 24 hours a day for a week or walk a thousand miles?

----------


## 1

Work 24 Hrs

Would you rather have coffee or tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

Would you rather be 7 foot tall and fat or seven foot tall and skinny?

----------


## 1

7Ft and skinny pls

Would you rather sleep through Christmas or sleep through your Birthday?

----------


## Cuchculan

Christmas. Hate it. 

Would you rather be a woman for a day or have a pair of breasts for a week?

----------


## 1

A pair of B's

Would u rather lick a blue frog or sleep with a fat rat next to u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rats are cool.

Would you rather a slow song or loud rock music?

----------


## 1

Slow song

Would u rather be physically or mentally exhausted?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mentally

Would you rather be saved by wonder woman or cat woman?

----------


## 1

Wonder Woman 

Would u rather sit on a cactus or kiss a bloke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Kiss a bloke. 

Would you rather sleep with a bed full of rats or mice?

----------


## 1

Mice 

Would u rather paint ur room using ur body or pick out nails using ur teeth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Paint my room

Would you rather eat a bag of dust or eat raw uncooked meat?

----------


## 1

Uncooked meat

Would u rather go to a bar and wear a dress or attend church wearing a Satan mask?

----------


## Cuchculan

Satan Mask

Would you rather cook a live pig or eat a live pig?

----------


## 1

Cook

Would u rather be a train driver or a pilot?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A thousand miles. You can seriously go crazy from lack of sleep.

Wyr go without your cell phone for a year or go without sex for ten years?

----------


## 1

Cell phone

Would u rather eat a rotting dead rat or steal ur parents money?

----------


## Cornholio

Steal their money then pay them back

Would you rather be a stripper or an escort?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Stripper 

Would you rather drive three hours or sit on a bus for 5hours?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sit on a bus

Would you rather swim in a shark tank or walk on hot coals?

----------


## Cornholio

Hot coals

Would you rather be a professional musician or athlete?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Musician

Would you rather have a beard or a bald head?

----------


## 1

Had both before but I'd say bald, having a beard makes me look like Satan

Would u rather get a tattoo with a spelling error on it, or get ur nipple pierced?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Get nipple pierced

Would you rather let your worst enemy vomit all over your face and body, or have a severe bedbug infestation at your place?

----------


## 1

Vomit 

Would u rather have someone use a hot glue gun on u or put ur finger in an electric sharpener?

----------


## Cuchculan

Glue

Would you rather drink mud or take a bath in blood?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Glue gun

Would you rather milk a cow with your bare hands, or call a 100-year-old woman / man sexy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Milking a cow is easy

Would you rather have your legs waxed or your eyebrows plucked?

----------


## 1

Legs Waxed 

Would u rather run around naked in public or twerk in front of ur family?

----------


## Cuchculan

Twerk and frighten them

Would you rather bounce into a wall on purpose or fall off a wall?

----------


## 1

Lol, and fall off 

Would u rather work part time or full time?

----------


## Otherside

Well part time. Assume most people would to be honest. I mean, more free time. But reality...

Would you rather live on a boat or live in a mansion next to a volcano that could possibly erupt at somepoint within the next five years? 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Boat pls 

Would u rather skateboard down a dangerous hill or swim in toilet water?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Skateboard down a dangerous hill.

Wyr dye your hair purple or get a nose ring?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dye my hair

Would you rather be thirty stone or 5 stone?

----------


## 1

30 Stone

Would u rather watch a classroom filled with 35 children or cuddle with a scorpion?

----------


## Cuchculan

Kids are cool

Would you rather sleep on a bed of nails or a bed of tacks?

----------


## 1

Nails 

Would u rather live in Antarctica or in Death Valley?

----------


## Cuchculan

Death Valley

Would you rather swim in beans or hot curry?

----------


## 1

Hot Curry 

Would u rather drown or be poisoned?

----------


## L

Poison

Wyr have no clean clothes or wear only barbie pink?

----------


## Cuchculan

I can wear dirty clothes. 

Would you rather a punch in the face or someone spit in your face?

----------


## L

Punch - I have had both and spit is just nasty

Would you rather phone or email to make an appointment?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Email.

Would you rather endure 24 hours of country music, or 24 hours of gangsta rap?

----------


## 1

Country Music

Would u rather be an assassin or be in a gang?

----------


## Cuchculan

Assassin

Would you rather be bald or be fat?

----------


## 1

Bald pls

Would u rather have a big butt or have man boobs

----------


## Cornholio

Big butt  ::D: 

Would you rather have abnormally small hands or a big, obviously fake butt?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Small hands

Would you rather have a feather for a brain and know too much?

----------


## 1

Knowing too much sounds cool

Would u rather have 1 leg or be sick with a cold once a month?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold

Would you rather eat a live rat or a maggot?

----------


## 1

Maggot 

Would u rather live on a ship in the middle of the ocean for a year or live in a poor village for a year?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ship

Would you rather put your hand in a hot oven for one minute or get a kick between the legs?

----------


## 1

Kick between the leg

Would u rather drink a cup of salt water or pieces of jellyfish?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Salt water.

Would you rather be overdressed for a party or underdressed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Under dressed

Would you rather be drunk for a week or high for a week?

----------


## L

Give me either....be wonderful 

Would you rather be hungry or thirsty?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hungry

Would you rather be naked in the rain or naked in a snow storm?

----------


## 1

Naked in the rain

Would u rather drag urself from place to place or walk as slow as a turtle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Walk slow

Would you rather be covered in dust every day or covered in honey?

----------


## L

Dust

Would you rather lemon cheesecake or apple tart?

----------


## Cuchculan

Apple Tart

Would you rather live on an island alone for a year or live in a jungle for a year?

----------


## 1

Island 

Would you rather jump in a pit of snakes or a pit of spiders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiders

Would you rather sleep with a dead person or sleep with a naked person of the same sex as you are?

----------


## 1

Sleep with someone of the same sex
Would u rather suck out all of the gum from under classroom tables using a straw or eat a dead skunk with only a fork?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gum will do

Would you rather be as light as a feather or as heavy as a big rock?

----------


## 1

Heavy 

Would u rather live in a cave or in a treehouse?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cave

Would you rather eat toe nails for a week or eat nothing?

----------


## 1

Nothing

Would u rather remove a wasps nest or get rid of a rat infestation

----------


## Cuchculan

Nest

Would you rather walk on the moon or walk on mars?

----------


## 1

On the moon 

Would u rather take an 5 hour 1 day a week class or a class for 5 days 1 hr each?

----------


## Cuchculan

5 days

Would you rather smell badly or look dirty?

----------


## 1

Look Dirty 

Would u rather live near an area with high radiation levels or in the most dangerous city on the planet?

----------


## L

high radiation levels

Would you rather fall in love with someone who is totally not for you or be alone forever>

----------


## Cuchculan

I am a loner as it is. Am used to it. Have let people go before. I will be alone. 

Would you rather an arranged marriage or a marriage for wealth?

----------


## L

Wealth...at least it was my choice

Would you rather stay in bed all day or get up?

----------


## 1

Get Up

Would u rather fight a gang or a dragon?

----------


## Cuchculan

A Gang

Would you rather clean the whole house or sit around and do nothing all day long?

----------


## 1

Clean the house

Would u rather clean windows of a tall building or paint ur house bright pink

----------


## Cornholio

Untastefully paint my house bright pink.  I was practicing driving yesterday in a fancy neighborhood and someone's entire mansion was hot pink with a hot pink water fountain and four lion statues. It was so tacky. I'm sure their neighbors are not happy! 

Would you rather knock up Emma Stone or Emma Watson?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## Cuchculan

Emma Watson please. Thanks. 

Would you rather have a fight with a bear or a shark?

----------


## 1

Bear 

Would u rather ride on top of a dolphin or a horse

----------


## Cuchculan

Horse

Would you rather a mouse in your pants or a rat?

----------


## Cornholio

Mouse 

Would you rather get around on a child's tricycle or a unicycle dressed as a banana?

Sent from Burger World

----------


## 1

Dressed as a banana  :Evil Banana: 

Would u rather have to carry a fridge into ur home by yourself or walk ur dog without a leash?

----------


## Cornholio

Umm.. walk the dog without a leash as long as we're not by any roads

Would you rather have a mullet or long dreads?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Oh jeez, dreads pls!

Would u rather drink sprite or coca cola?

----------


## Cornholio

Hmmm, depends on the situation but I'll go with Coke.

Would you rather cuddle a bunch of porcupines or a skunk?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Porcupines 

Would u rather be stuck in the closet or under the bed for a whole day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bed

Would you rather clean up a toilet with your tongue or clean the floor with your tongue?

----------


## 1

Floor 

Would u rather deactivate a timed bomb or cut down a giant tree by yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tree. Have done it before. With an axe. 

Would you rather be caught robbing from a shop or caught robbing from an old person?

----------


## 1

Robbing a shop 

Would u rather participate in a sword of water balloon fight?

----------


## Cornholio

Balloon

Would you rather red/purple or green grapes?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Green for Ireland

Would you rather climb the golden gate bridge or the empire state?

----------


## 1

Golden Gate Bridge 

Would u rather adopt a falcon or a hippo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Falcon

Would you rather give birth or break both legs?

----------


## 1

Break both legs 

Would u rather touch a human bone or a human brain?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Human bone lol, touching brains would be really...icky....

WYR live in the North Pole or the Sahara Dessert

----------


## 1

North Pole 

Would u rather operate a boat or plane?

----------


## L

Mmmm boat maybe

Would you rather your arms or legs be cold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Arms

Would you rather live in the north pole or South Pole?

----------


## 1

South

Would you rather have waffles or pancakes?

----------


## Cornholio

Waffles, derrr

Would you rather grape or orange soda?


Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange

Would you rather be spanked with a barbed wire baseball bat or an Iron pole?

----------


## 1

Iron Pole ee

Would u rather roll down a mountain while inside a ball or zip line?

----------


## Lunaire

Zipline! So fun!

Would you rather go skydiving or scubadiving?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been snorkeling in Cozumel and the Cayman Islands, don't think I'd want to go scuba diving. I'd love to go skydiving though.

WYR be able to fly or be invisible?

----------


## 1

Invisibility 

Would u rather be a taxi driver or a tour guide?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tour guide

Would you rather have fought in WWI or WWII?

----------


## 1

WWII

Would u rather cook using a grill or oven?

----------


## Cuchculan

Oven

Would you rather be shot or be stabbed?

----------


## 1

Shot

Would u rather major in Computer science or History?

----------


## Cornholio

Computer science

Would you rather a Weiner dog or Chihuahua?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Weiner Dog 

Would u rather drink toilet water or eat a scorpion

----------


## Wishie

Toilet water

Would you rather have no hands or no feet?

----------


## 1

Hands

Would u rather smoke meth or snort coke?

----------


## Cornholio

Coke. Have always turned it down but if it came to it, def not meth lol

Would you rather smoke a pack a day or 1 joint a day?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Yuckie skunk smell but I'd go for 1 joint a day 

Would u rather be able to fly or be a psychic?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fly

Would you rather be a ball or a brick?

----------


## 1

A brick 

Would u rather sleep on the sidewalk or on a roof

----------


## Cornholio

Roof

Would you rather rake leaves or do the bagging of the leaves?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Bagging 

Would u rather be a soldier in Vietnam or WWII?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nam

Would you rather sink or swim?

----------


## 1

Swim

Would u rather use a shotgun or a sniper?

----------


## Cornholio

Sniper fa sho

Would you rather a two piece coral prom dress or a lilac sparkly prom dress?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Coral. Thanks.

Would you rather walk naked into a ladies bathroom or naked into a gay bar?

----------


## 1

Gay Bar

Would u rather work and go to school full time or babysit two infants?

----------


## Cornholio

Work and school full time

Would rather chocolate or strawberry milk?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Strawberry pls

Creamy or crunchy peanut butter

----------


## Cornholio

Creamy

Dark or light hair?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Dark

Would u rather lay in a tub filled with ice or in a tub filled with maggots

----------


## Cuchculan

Maggots

----------


## 1

Would u rather drown or be buried alive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Drown

Would you rather starve or eat rats to survive?

----------


## 1

Rats 

Would you rather be trapped in a room with snakes or be trapped in a room with spiders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiders

Would you rather fall off a house or be trapped in a burning house but survive?

----------


## 1

Fall off a house, likely to survive 

Death by acid or jumping out of a plane and the parachute doesn't open?

----------


## Cuchculan

Acid swallowed might be quicker.

Would you rather a broken leg or a broken arm?

----------


## 1

Arm

Would u rather drink sea water or chunky milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Chunky Milk

Would you rather lose an eye or an ear?

----------


## Cornholio

An ear

Would you rather have a mean cat or a mean tiny dog?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Cat. 

Would you rather smoke 20 smokes in 1 hour or eat 20 onions in 2 hours?

----------


## 1

20 onions 

Would u rather live in Asia or North America?

----------


## Cuchculan

North America

Would you rather a trip on the Titanic or a trip on the Lucitania? Both ended up sinking.

----------


## 1

Titanic 

Would u rather swim in ice cold water or in shark infested water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold water

Would you rather drink Bleach or brake fluid?

----------


## 1

Bleach 

Would u rather live by the beach or forest?

----------


## Cornholio

Beach for sure

Would you rather black beans or red beans?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Red Beans 

Would u rather put ur money in a bank account or have ur own safe?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bank.

WYR have loved and lost, or never have loved at all?

----------


## Cuchculan

Loved and Lost

Would you rather a black eye or a busted nose?

----------


## Cornholio

Black eye

Would you rather gamble in a casino or bet on horses?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Gamble 

Would u rather travel to the past or future?

----------


## Cuchculan

Past

Would you rather KFC or Mac Donald's?

----------


## 1

KFC

Would u rather drink Sprite or Pepsi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pepsi

Would you rather be caught shoplifting or caught mugging a person?

----------


## 1

Shoplifting 

Would u rather eat a burrito or a quesadilla?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had any. No idea what they taste like. 

Swimming or Running?

----------


## 1

Swimming 

Go hiking or surfing?

----------


## Cornholio

Hiking becauseause I can't swim well

Would you rather go on a Caribbean cruise or travel the US?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## Cuchculan

Travel the US

Play a round of golf or a game of pool?

----------


## 1

Pool

Would u rather play games on a console or on the computer?

----------


## L

Console

Would you rather jump off a clif or tell the world your deepest secret?

----------


## 1

Jump off a cliff

Would u rather lick a blue frog or sleep with a fat rat next to u?

----------


## L

like the frog

Would you rather sit in silence or deafening noise

----------


## 1

Sit in silence 

Would u rather be in the dark and see an alien pop up or see a floating head?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Uhm alien, I guess? Alient might be friendly, floating head, not so much.

WYR have one close friend or a million acquaintances and be super popular?

----------


## 1

One close friend 

Would u rather eat oatmeal or cereal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cereal

Would you rather swim in hot beans or hot curry?

----------


## 1

Curry

Would u rather live underwater or underground?

----------


## Cuchculan

Underground

Would you rather drown in milk or water?

----------


## 1

Milk

Would u rather be sick and have unexpected diarrhea or projectile vomiting?

----------


## Cuchculan

The craps

Would you rather be a policeman or fireman?

----------


## 1

Fireman 

Would u rather be a janitor or a coroner?

----------


## Cuchculan

Janitor

Would you rather fly or float?

----------


## 1

Fly

Would you rather be a stripper or an escort?

----------


## Cornholio

Stripper. I think about it whenever I feel desperate for more cash, LMAO.

Would you rather have dinner with the president of the US or tea with the Queen of England?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Pls gimme some of that cash  :-_-: , and probably President

Would u rather bathe in tomato soup or in pizza sauce?

----------


## Cornholio

Let's start a classy rent-a-stripper business. I can see the $$$ already. 

Tomato soup

Would you rather fall in a fountain in front of a crowd or get pantsed in front of a crowd?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Fall in a fountain 

Would u rather eat raw meat or moldy bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Raw Meat

Would you rather live in an igloo or a tent?

----------


## 1

Tent

Would u rather own an indestructible laptop or phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Laptop. Never really use a phone at all. 

Would you rather be adopted to strangers or be abandoned?

----------


## 1

Adopted 

Would u rather be a plumber or an electrician?

----------


## Cuchculan

Electrician

Would you rather be Satan or God?

----------


## 1

Satan Lel

Would u rather fall off a cliff and into the water or hide under a car during a snowstorm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Off a cliff

Would you rather run 26 miles twice a day or walk 100 miles a week for two weeks?

----------


## 1

Walk 100 miles 

Would u rather live in a house infested with fat flies or with drug dealers?

----------


## L

Flies

Would you rather get fired or work under conditions?

----------


## 1

Fired

Would u rather relax at the beach or on a balcony overlooking the city?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Beach. I'd live on the beach if I could (and I might some day).

WYR be a rockstar or a famous professional athlete?

----------


## 1

Professional athlete 

Would u rather ride a roller coaster or Ferris wheel?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ferris Wheel

Would you rather be in the army or navy?

----------


## 1

Army 

Would u rather have a needle be dragged down ur arm or have a bad haircut by having ur hair pulled?

----------


## Cuchculan

Needle

Would you rather work in a morgue or be a gutter cleaner?

----------


## 1

Morgue

Would u rather replace all the floors in a mansion or paint the whole mansion instead?

----------


## Cuchculan

Floors

Would you rather be a butler for a week or a maid for a day?

----------


## 1

Maid

Would u rather erase your friends memories or your own?

----------


## Cuchculan

Same thing as we would still not know each other. But my friends, So I could still know my family.

Would you rather sink in milk or swim in hot curry?

----------


## 1

Hot Curry

Would u rather be a captain of a ship or a pilot?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Pilot, totally.

WYR spend the night in a haunted house by yourself or spend the night in a graveyard? (and yes, I know that's pretty twisted question)

----------


## 1

Spend it in a graveyard 

Would u rather be able to talk to ghosts or be able to travel through time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Talk to ghosts

Would you rather be a serial killer or a mad man locked up all day every day?

----------


## 1

Serial Killer

Would u rather vacation on a cruise or on a tropical island?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tropical Island sounds nice.

Would you rather be yellow for a week or pink? Skin painted wise.

----------


## 1

Yellow 

Would u rather have a bagel or a croissant for breakfast?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bagel

Would you rather no food for a week or no sex for life?

----------


## 1

No food..if I survive 

Would u rather go to Antarctica or to Dubai?

----------


## Cuchculan

Antarctica

Would you rather be bald for a year or no hair cut for two years?

----------


## 1

Bald for a year

Would u rather get a Cat or Dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dog

Would you rather be rich and die younger or poor and live longer?

----------


## 1

Poor 

Would u rather fight a boxer or a Bear?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boxer

Would you rather not be allowed pee for a day or not be allowed sleep for three days?

----------


## 1

Pee 

Would u rather be forced to stay in a frozen pool or be forced to stare at the sun?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Sun

Would you rather have x-ray vision or the power to fly?

----------


## 1

Fly

Would u rather jump into a pool of gravy and chili?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gravy

Would you rather be a fly or an ant?

----------


## 1

Fly 

Would u rather be a school mascot or stand at the corner and advertise in a costume?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mascot

Would you rather be very tall or very small?

----------


## 1

Tall

Would u rather work in a cereal factory or work as an exterminator

----------


## Cuchculan

Cereal factory

Would you rather a fat wife or a bald wife?

----------


## 1

Bald Wife

Would u rather own a waterbed or a dishwasher?

----------


## Cuchculan

Waterbed

Would you rather an F1 car or a touring car?

----------


## 1

Touring Car

Would u rather have ur own private movie theater or gym?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Movie theatre.

Would you rather pitch or catch. (interpret that however you want)...

----------


## 1

Pitch 

Would u rather be a mime or a ghost?

----------


## Rawr

Ghost. Be cool to haunt some folks. 

Would you rather dance or sing?

----------


## 1

Dance

Would u rather own a chicken or a bird?

----------


## Cuchculan

A bird

Would you rather sweat all day or be cold all day?

----------


## L

Cold thank you

Would you rather a pet penguin or parrot

----------


## Cuchculan

Happy Feet says penguin .

Would you rather have triplets or have a house full of cats?

----------


## L

Triplets for sure

Would you rather have no phone or internet

----------


## Cuchculan

No phone. I never use my phone. 

Would you rather have the power to heal others of full health yourself for life?

----------


## L

Heal others....make my job so easy

Would you rather drink a protein shake or eat a piece of chicken

----------


## 1

Chicken..better if it were spicy 

Would u rather be stranded at sea or in the desert?

----------


## Cuchculan

Desert

Would you rather be a rat in a cage or a hamster on a wheel?

----------


## L

Hamster

Would you rather a starter or desert?

----------


## Cuchculan

I would be the main meal. Eat me baby. LOL

Would you rather be a bottle of wine or a glass of water?

----------


## 1

Glass of H2o

Would u rather walk for 1 hour nonstop or skateboard down a steep hill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Walk for one hour

Would you rather crawl for one mile on your belly or crawl for half an hour on your back?

----------


## 1

Back

Would u rather be a crime scene custodian or a pathologist?

----------


## Cuchculan

Crime scene custodian

Would you rather jump into a river or have an ice cold bath?

----------


## 1

Ice Cold Bath

Would u rather ice skate on a frozen lake or take photos of a volcano up close (With proper gear of course)

----------


## L

Pictures

Ice cream or cake?

----------


## 1

Ice Cream

Would you rather be caught robbing from a shop or caught robbing from an old person?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Neither, ffs. They're both very wrong oc but somehow I see robbing an old person as worse....

Would you rather teach kindergartners or high school seniors?

----------


## 1

Seniors 

Would u rather play ice hockey or tennis

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice Hockey

Would you rather be in a plane with no pilot or in water with sharks?

----------


## 1

Plane with no pilot 

Would u rather go back to the early 90s or early 2000s?

----------


## Cuchculan

90's

Would you rather ride in a UFO or on the back of a dinosaur?

----------


## 1

UFO sounds interesting 

Would u rather operate on a whale or on a puppy

----------


## Cuchculan

Puppy would be smaller

Would you rather eat Dog or rat?

----------


## 1

Hmm..Dog

Would u rather be tasered or punched in the face?

----------


## Cuchculan

Punched

Would you rather be spat at in the face or punched?

----------


## 1

Spat

Would u rather roll down a hill in a trash can as cars are coming and going or fall down the stairs

----------


## Cuchculan

Stairs

Would you rather walk across a room in your bare feet with broken glass all over the room or stand on a thumb tack?

----------


## 1

Walk across the room 

Would u rather be tied to a car or a plane?

----------


## Cuchculan

Plane you might survive as you would be in the air.

Would you rather be bitten by a spider or a snake?

----------


## 1

Spider 

Would u rather drink a gallon of milk or soda?

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

Would you rather sweat all day or be cold all day?

----------


## 1

Be cold

Would u rather fix a gas leak or a faulty wire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wire

would you rather drink salt water or toilet water?

----------


## 1

Salt

Would u rather zip line from place to place or walk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Walk. Hate Heights

Would you rather sit in the one place for a month or walk non stop for a week?

----------


## 1

Walk

Would u rather do a presentation in front of hundreds of people, or in front of a camera on live TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

Live TV

Would you rather drink tea out of a dog bowl or milk straight from a cow?

----------


## 1

Tea outta bowl..as long as it's clean

Would u rather roll down a mountain or sleep in a tent that's hanging onto a cliff?

----------


## Cuchculan

Roll down the hill

Would you rather have your legs waxed or your head shaved?

----------


## 1

Head Shaved 

Would u rather eat only oatmeal for a week or apple sausages for a week?

----------


## L

I'm not sure what oatmeal is....but I'll take it

Would you rather cold tea or melted ice cream?

----------


## 1

Melted Ice Cream 

Would u rather order from Taco Bell or Mcdonalds?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Taco Bell

WYR see an NBA finals game or a World Series game?

----------


## L

Don't know what either of them are

Wyr never sleep and always feel good (but you cannot even have a bed to lie on)  or get to sleep as much as you can bur never feel refreshed

----------


## 1

Never sleep, at least there's the table or couch

Would u rather be a College professor or work at a cereal factory

----------


## Cuchculan

Cereal

Would you rather lick a wall clean or lick the floor clean?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wall.

WYR be a fireman or a policeman?

----------


## Cuchculan

Policeman

Would you rather be a super hero or a bad guy?

----------


## 1

Bad Guy

Would u rather learn how to play the piano or violin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Violin. Can play piano already. Badly. But still know some tunes. 

Would you rather be stung by a bee or jellyfish?

----------


## 1

Bee pls

Would u rather be chased by wasps or a gorilla?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wasps. Been there, done that. I got stung about a dozen times once when I was 10 years old. A gorilla....Idk if I'd survive, if it was angry.

WYR be arrested and spend the night in jail or be homeless for an entire week? (I've done both, actually)

----------


## 1

Homeless 

Would u rather experience a tsunami or a sandstorm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sandstorm

Would you rather live in the desert for 40 days or live in a marsh land for 40 nights?

----------


## 1

Marsh Land

Would u rather live in an igloo or treehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Tree house

Would you rather stay awake for a week or sleep for a week?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sleep for a week. Sleeping is like a hobby for me lol.

WYR date Scarlett Johansonn or Jennifer Lawrence?

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlett Johansonn

Would you rather Hop on one foot for 10 miles or crawl on your belly for two miles? Public place.

----------


## 1

Crawl 

Would u rather let a scorpion or a tarantula crawl all over u?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the spider. Ouch

Would you rather milk a cow or a goat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Cow. Milking a goat would just...freak me out for some reason.

WYR try to ride a cow or a goat?

----------


## 1

Cow

Would u rather be a maid for a rich family or be a chauffeur?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Chauffeur.

WYR be a doctor or a lawyer?

----------


## 1

Lawyer maybe 

Would u rather eat mayo or butter off a spoon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Butter

Would you rather eat a fox or a badger?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ick. Yuck. Idk....badger?

WYR be attacked by a giant squirrel or a miniature pit bull?

----------


## 1

Pit Bull 

Would u rather have acne or bad eye bags?

----------


## Cuchculan

Eye bags

Would you rather be in the rain for a week with no cover or in the snow for a week?

----------


## 1

Don't mind the rain 

Would u rather have long hair or wear makeup for a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long Hair

Would you rather have to wear a dress for a week or carry a handbag for a week?

----------


## 1

Handbag 

Would u rather have a runny nose or a headache?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Runny nose. I can take care of a runny nose, a headache is just horrible for me.

WYR have cotton candy or a fried twinkie?

----------


## 1

Cotton Candy

Would u rather swim in a dirty lake or bathe in Pepsi

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Swim in a dirty lake. Unless I was reeealy thirsty for Pepsi.

WYR have sex so often you were sore, forever, or be a virgin, forever?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sex for ever

Would you rather be a goat for a day or a bull?

----------


## 1

Bull 

Would u rather build another room in ur house or a treehouse?

----------


## Cuchculan

Another room

Would you rather eat only cheese for a week or drink only milk for a week?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Cheese. Cheese is like, my weakness. Nom, nom, nom.

WYR drink only chocolate milkshakes for the rest of your life or vanilla milkshakes for the rest of your life? (there is only one right answer)

----------


## Cuchculan

Vanilla milkshakes

Would you rather walk under water or across snow with no shoes on?

----------


## 1

Underwater 

Would u rather workout at the gym or at home?

----------


## Cuchculan

At home

Would you rather be a wrestler or a boxer?

----------


## 1

Boxer 

Would u rather pass away via injection, and just wait or in your sleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

My sleep. Sounds too good to actually happen that way. 

Would you rather kill or be killed?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Be killed.

If you were alive back in the wild west, would you rather rob a bank or a train?

----------


## 1

Rob a bank, train

Would u rather go to a ice hockey game or a soccer game?

----------


## Cuchculan

Soccer I have seen before. And played in. So Ice Hockey. 

Would you rather have to speak non English or not speak at all?

----------


## 1

Speak Non Engrish 

Would u rather visit an underground city or another planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Underground City

Would you rather be a fish in a bowl for a day or a lion in a cage?

----------


## 1

Lion

Would u rather get a new computer or camera?

----------


## Cuchculan

Computer

Would you rather be in a land were you didn't understand the language or be lost in a desert?

----------


## 1

Be in foreign land 

Would u rather be a nurse or an electrician?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Electrician. Blood kind of gets to me, and I don't like the thought of seeing people hurting or suffering.

WYR take a leap of faith and ask her (or him) out, or not take the chance of getting rejected, and never know?

----------


## Cuchculan

I'd go for it. 

Would you rather drink salt from a bottle or eat red sauce?

----------


## 1

Red sauce 

Would u rather travel by boat or plane

----------


## Cuchculan

Boat

Would you rather jump from a building or fall into the wild ocean?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fall into the wild ocean.

WYR streak naked through your high school where everyone knew you or streak naked in a stadium of 20,000 strangers?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wouldn't bother me. One took all off at a local gig. Why? The floor was empty. Nobody was up rocking it out. I went into exhibition mode. 

Would you rather sleep on a bed of nails or walk on hot coals?

----------


## 1

Walk on coals

Would u rather drag urself across the concrete sidewalk or touch a hot stove

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot Stove

Would you rather wake up naked in a strangers bed or wake up naked next to a member of our own family?

----------


## 1

Stranger!

Would u rather punch a puppy or ur best friend

----------


## InvisibleGuy

God some of these are tough. Best friend I guess. As long as he was a guy (I don't hit women) and it wouldn't be hard.

WYR adopt a hundred puppies or a hundred cats?

----------


## 1

Puppies 

Would u rather have ur own movie theater or indoor pool?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pool

Would you rather drink blood or lose a lot of blood?

----------


## 1

Drink it 

Would u rather be in a movie or on the news

----------


## Cuchculan

Movie would be fun

Would you rather Christmas all year around or Summer all year around?

----------


## 1

Summer

Would u rather go camping in the woods or on a snowy mountain

----------


## Cuchculan

Woods

Would you rather not live by knowing time ever again or be fully aware of each and every second until you die?

----------


## 1

Probably not know time 

Would u rather do cardio or lift weights?

----------


## Cornholio

Lift

Would you rather run a mile in the freezing cold rain or walk a mile in 95 degree weather?

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Freezing cold, done the mile one near those hot temperatures before

Would u rather push an old lady or a baby chick

----------


## Cuchculan

Chick

Would you rather play on a swing or a slide?

----------


## 1

Swing..if U don't end up breaking it

Would u rather be a great cook or a musician?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook

Would you rather live in the dark or know too much that your brain is overloaded?

----------


## 1

Live in the dark

Would u rather have no legs or not be able to lose weight ever again?

----------


## Cuchculan

Legs

Would you rather eat old food that has been lying around for a few years or eat no food?

----------


## 1

No food

Would u rather take care of pets as a job or be a mailman

----------


## Cuchculan

Mailman

Would you rather be a priest or a monk?

----------


## 1

Priest

Would u rather be taken as a hostage by ISIS or be stranded at sea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stranded at sea

Would you rather love and lost or never loved at all?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't know, honestly. There's one relationship in my past that makes me think that sometimes, maybe, it's better to have never loved at all. Idk. It's a complicated question when I try to answer it wrt that relationship, just really complicated.

If you worked at a zoo, WYR take care of the tigers or the snakes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snakes

Would you rather ride an elephant or a bull?

----------


## 1

Elephant 

Would u rather study in a library or at home

----------


## Cuchculan

At Home

Would you rather drink milk or orange juice?

----------


## 1

Orange Juice

Would u rather go to a concert or a ice hockey game?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice Hockey

Would you rather be a doctor or an ambulance driver?

----------


## 1

Ambulance Driver

Would u rather prepare a ded body for the funeral or spend a night at a cemetery with ur eyes closed?

----------


## Cuchculan

I like graveyards. 

Would you rather be locked in a coffin for a day or buried, with air, for an hour?

----------


## 1

Coffin..be buried can go wrong

Would u rather go dumpster diving or lake diving?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dumpster. I can't swim. 

Would you rather be shot in the leg or be stabbed in the chest?

----------


## 1

The leg

Would u rather work at Mcdonalds or collect trash?

----------


## Cuchculan

Collect Thrash

Would you rather be in a rock band or a boy band?

----------


## 1

Rock band!

Would u rather be stranded on a snowy mountain or in the desert

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hmmm, desert probably.

WYR have someone give you a striptease or WYR give them a striptease?

----------


## Cuchculan

They can give me one

Would you rather boiling water over your body or over your lower regions?

----------


## 1

Over my body

Would u rather stay in the bathroom the whole day or in the closet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bathroom

Would you rather sleep in snow for a night or sleep on a beach?

----------


## 1

On a beach 

Would u rather live in a trailer or in ur car

----------


## Cuchculan

Trailer

Would you rather be a pirate or a sailor?

----------


## 1

Pirate

Would u rather find something really rare or gold?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Something really rare.

WYR know how to snow ski or water ski?

----------


## 1

Water Ski

Would u rather be in a choir or an actor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Actor

Would you rather be a priest or a member of the KKK?

----------


## 1

Priest

Would u rather use Yahoo or Gmail?

----------


## Cuchculan

I use both. Prefer Yahoo

Would you rather live in a house made out of chocolate or made out of ice?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ice. I'd eat my house if it was chocolate  ::):  (and weigh 500 lbs)

Would you rather be morbidly obese or so emaciated that you had serious health problems and you looked frail and weak?

----------


## 1

Obese

Would u rather sleep at a park or in the woods

----------


## Skippy

In the woods.....hehe we do this.

Would you rather it be raining or snowing?

----------


## 1

Raining

Would u rather go to school in the morning or evening?

----------


## Cuchculan

Morning

Would you rather a day as Pope or a day as President?

----------


## 1

Pope

Would u rather be a drug dealer or a hoarder house cleaner

----------


## Cuchculan

House cleaner

Would you rather be rich and have everything you want in life or poor and have to earn things?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Poor and have to earn things.

WYR have a trophy wife who just wanted you for your money or be single for your entire life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Single and even happier. 

Would you rather too much tan or spots for a week?

----------


## 1

Spots

Would u rather fight using a sword or gun

----------


## Cuchculan

Sword. Have a collection of them. 

Would you rather drink rain water or eat Ice?

----------


## 1

Drink rain 

Would u rather work out for 5 hours or sing in front of a crowd for an hour

----------


## Cuchculan

Make me sing, badly. 

Would you rather be force fed for an hour or eat by yourself for two hours?

----------


## 1

Eat by myself 

Would u rather put ur hand in a blender or in a hot oven?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot Oven

Would you rather chew coal or chew dung?

----------


## 1

Coal

Would u rather be covered in cement or slime?

----------


## Cuchculan

Slime

Would you rather no darkness ever or no light ever?

----------


## 1

No Darkness

Would u rather cut down a giant tree with surrounding houses nearby or repair a car on your own?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the tree. 

Would you rather a bike or a car?

----------


## 1

Bike, could use the workout 

Would u rather sell something rare that u own or your computer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Something rare

Would you rather eat raw food or drink sour milk?

----------


## 1

Sour Milk

Would u rather be able to resurrect the dead or be able to breathe in space?

----------


## Cuchculan

Breathe in space

Would you rather life after death or just nothing?

----------


## 1

Life afterwards 

Would u rather have a robotic butler or caregiver?

----------


## Cuchculan

Butler

would you rather sleep early or sleep late?

----------


## 1

Early

Would u rather live underground or in a spaceship for the rest of your life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Underground

Would you rather herd bulls or herd alligators?

----------


## 1

Alligators 

Would u rather jog on a treadmill or outside?

----------


## Cuchculan

Treadmill

Would you rather be waxed all over or have the hairs plucked out one at a time?

----------


## 1

Waxed

Would u rather explore the universe or meet an alien?

----------


## Goat

Meet an alien.

Would you rather work with cars or work with dogs?

----------


## 1

Probably cars

Would u rather drive or take the bus to work?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bus

Would you rather drink slug slime or eat a snail?

----------


## 1

Slug slime..

Would u rather swim in sewage waste or ice cold water?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't swim. But the cold water would be better.

Would you rather eat rice grain by grain and fill a bottle with sand, grain by grain?

----------


## 1

Rice grain pls

Would u rather be unemployed for 1 month for work a dangerous job for a month?

----------


## Cuchculan

Unemployed I am well used to. 

Would you rather sleep in a haunted house for night or a prison cell?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Would you rather go to jail for a month or live with your ex for six months?

----------


## Cuchculan

Last EX was a nice person. I would go live with her. 

Would you rather be painted red or painted Orange for a day?

----------


## 1

Orange

Would u rather be chased by many hogs or falcons?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hogs

Would you rather dive off a cliff into foam or into water?

----------


## 1

Water

Would u rather leave Earth forever and live with a race of aliens or get to meet a race of aliens but live on Earth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like Earth. Would stay here. 

Would you rather die in your sleep or be put to death?

----------


## 1

Die in my sleep

Would u rather be sticky or itchy for the rest of your life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sticky

Would you rather have a nail put through your hand or your foot?

----------


## 1

Hand

Would u rather take a European sight seeing vacation or a relaxing Caribbean vacation

----------


## Cuchculan

I like to relax. Put me on the ship. Thanks. 

Would you rather KFC or burger King?

----------


## 1

Burger King

Would u rather roll down a snowy mountain while inside a ball or be able to float high above a city?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fly. Be fun.

Would you rather no shower / bath for a year or a shower every ten minutes?

----------


## 1

Sower every 10

Would u rather be stranded on an empty planet or island?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Island please  ::): 

Wyr be stranded on an island with your ex or with your mother in law?

----------


## 1

Ex

Would u rather participate in a pie or spam eating contest?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pie

Would you rather sky dive or swim under water?

----------


## 1

Skydive

Would u rather own a dog or cat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dog

Would you rather be robbed at gun point or knife point?

----------


## 1

Knife Point 

Would u rather be strapped to a ship or plane?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Plane, that'd be scary but fun. I'm an adrenalin junkie. 

WYR swim with stingrays or swim with dolphins? (I've swam with stingrays  :;):  )

----------


## 1

Dolphins 

Would u rather be an animator or an architect?

----------


## Cuchculan

Animator

Would you rather be a plane or a boat?

----------


## 1

Boat

Would u rather kill thousands of mosquitoes or spiders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiders

Would you rather eat salt or eat a lemon?

----------


## 1

Lemon

Would u rather have a weak heart or stomach?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stomach

Would you rather eat raw fish or raw pig?

----------


## 1

Fish

Would u rather drink a gallon of grease or a spoonful of butter?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Spoonful o butter. 

WYR be bit by a spider or a snake

----------


## 1

Spider

Would u rather be a school principal or a college professor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Professor

Would you rather be blind of deaf?

----------


## 1

Deaf

Would u rather be a great singer or actor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Singer

Would you rather be in the army or the navy/

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Navy, I love the ocean. 

WYR be captain of an air craft carrier or pilot of an f-16?

----------


## 1

Captain

Would u rather fight a mountain lion or bear?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bear

Would you rather swim in a shark tank or a gas tank?

----------


## 1

Shark

Would u rather jog by the beach or in the woods surrounded by nature?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Jog by the beach. 

WYR be Donald Trump's press secretary or his wife? (Either way you're gonna get f*cked by Donald)

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL. Press please. 

Would you rather be nailed to a cross or have your eyes pierced?

----------


## 1

Nailed

Would u rather be tied onto a railroad track or be trapped on a tiny island

----------


## Cuchculan

The Island

Would you rather be bored every day for the rest of your life or be happy all day every day for 20 years and then you die?

----------


## 1

Boredom 

Would you rather win all the money in the world or be immortal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Give me the cash

Would you rather drink non stop for two hours or eat non stop for half an hour?

----------


## 1

Drink

Would u rather eat only veggies or only meat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Meat

Would you rather be yen feet tall or 20 stone in weight?

----------


## 1

20 Stone

Would u rather work in an office all day or be a porn star?

----------


## Cuchculan

Office. Jasus imagine having to keep it up all day. LOL

Would you rather live in Iraq or Syria?

----------


## 1

Lul, and Iraq

Would u rather prevent 9/11 or WWII?

----------


## Cuchculan

9/11

Would you rather be Jesus for a year or the Devil for a year?

----------


## 1

Devil  :]:): 

Would u rather be a wolf or cheetah?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wolf

Would you rather be on a fast or in an eating contest?

----------


## 1

Fast

Would u rather have no legs or a mechanical heart?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the heart. 

Would you rather stay awake for a week or sleep for a month?

----------


## 1

Sleep for a month 

Would u rather drink only tea for a month or pop?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tea

Would you rather be alone for a year in a small room and earn 1 million dollars or be alone in a room for three years and earn ten million dollars?

----------


## 1

Be alone for a year, that way I can afford to see an online therapist once I go crazy

Would u rather live in a dangerous town or near a volcano that can erupt at any time?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dangerous town

Would you rather be bullied or be the bully?

----------


## 1

Bullied

Would u rather be a nurse or a police officer?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Eek. Police officer I guess. I don't do well with blood, or watching other people in pain. 

WYR work on a crab boat in the Bering sea in the dead of winter, or research penguins in the north pole?

----------


## Cuchculan

North Pole

Would you rather be a slave or own a slave?

----------


## 1

Slave

Would u rather be a billionaire or a deity?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just give me the money. 

Would you rather be a gambler or a drug addict?

----------


## 1

Gambler

Would u rather sleep in a coffin or in a movie theater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Movie place. 

Would you rather have you lips sowed together for a month or lose a leg?

----------


## 1

Lips sowed 

Would u rather move to Japan or San Francisco?

----------


## Cuchculan

Japan

Would you rather a kick in the head or the Nuts?

----------


## 1

Nuts

Would u rather be in High school or College?

----------


## Cuchculan

College

Would you rather be a singer in a band or a crazy groupie?

----------


## 1

Singer

Would u rather sell ice cream or oranges?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice Cream

Would you rather wash feet for other people or wash their belly?

----------


## 1

Belly

Would u rather eat mucus or earwax?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mucus

Would you rather boiling water over your head or candle wax down your body?

----------


## 1

Candle wax

Would u rather climb a tall building with equipment or a semi large mountain with no equipment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Building

Would you rather free fall from 10,000 feet or simply sky dive from 1,000 feet?

----------


## 1

Sky Dive

Would u rather in an apartment on the bad side of town or in an RV?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bad side of town is fine here. 

Would you rather sleep in a ditch or on the beach?

----------


## 1

Beach pls

Would u rather be a news anchor or an Uber driver?

----------


## Cuchculan

Driver

Would you rather die a great death or die unknown?

----------


## 1

Great deth probably

Wyr clean out a sewer with your bare hands or a hoarder house

----------


## Cuchculan

Hoarder House

Would you rather not be understood by those around you not matter what you said or be unable to speak at all?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

What? I don't get it....

WYR be married to a beautiful woman for ten years and have it all fall apart and get divorced, or would you rather have never met her at all?

----------


## Cuchculan

Think we have all loved and lost. Meet and break up.

As for my last one above, in other words, you can speak, but nobody else understands a word you are saying or you simply can't speak at all?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Think we have all loved and lost. Meet and break up.
> 
> As for my last one above, in other words, you can speak, but nobody else understands a word you are saying or you simply can't speak at all?



I was being sarcastic lol. I understood what you were saying, was just pretending not to. Seriously, I'd probably rather never speak. I've had selective mutism before when I was much younger so I think I can relate somewhat to what it's like to not speak at all.

WYR skydive or base jump off a cliff?

----------


## 1

Skydive

Would u rather roll down a hill while cars are passing by or skateboard down a hill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Roll. 

Would you rather drink and drive or drink and crawl home?

----------


## 1

Drive

Wyr lay in a bathtub full of snakes or spiders?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spiders

Would you rather be a father to 100 kids or None?

----------


## 1

None

Would u rather operate a boat or vehicle?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boat would be fun

Would you rather climb a mountain face without a rope or sky dive?

----------


## 1

Sky Dive

Would u rather repair a computer or car?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Car, I know much more about cars.

WYR have a one night stand who's name you couldn't remember in the morning, or a one night stand who left your house before you woke up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Either would do. Take the one who left before I woke up. Thanks.

Would you rather have a bath in Milk or Beer?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Eh, Idk. Milk I guess. Can't imagine beer is good for you, in any way.

WYR fight a 100 foot penguin or 100 one foot penguins?

----------


## 1

100 One Foot

Would u rather live in China or Indonesia?

----------


## Cuchculan

Indonesia

Would you rather run backwards for three days and crawl forwards for one day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Crawl forwards.

WYR swim in a pool of lemon jello pudding, or swim in a pool of whipped cream?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cream

Would you rather live in an ice cave or a rain forest?

----------


## 1

Rain Forest

Would u rather eat earwax or mucus?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yuuuuuck, neither, please.

WYR live through a really bad hurricane or a killer tornado?

----------


## 1

Hurricane

Wyr work as a telemarketer or in retail?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Telemarketer (even though I have a huge phone phobia).

WYR lose an arm or a leg in an accident?

----------


## 1

Arm

Would u rather travel the world or universe?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

World. Universe kinda scares me a bit.

WYR have the hiccups for the rest of your life or always feel like you have to sneeze but not be able to?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sneeze

Would you rather be 13 foot tall or 13 foot wide?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

13 foot tall

WYR have six fingers on each hand or no toes?

----------


## 1

Six, can carry more groceries, so less trips xD

Wyr battle an army of cavemen or zombies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Zombies

Would you rather live in the 1800's or the year 3,000?

----------


## 1

1800's 

Wyr eat whole rats or glass?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Glass. Idk why, but glass. Rats just....no....

WYR have sex with Amy Schumer or Amy Poehler? (or both)

----------


## Cuchculan

I would do anything. LOL. No idea who either of them are. So will have to sample both. 

Would you rather climb a mountain without ropes or walk on hot coals?

----------


## 1

Walk on hot coals

Wyr bathe in chilli or beer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Beer

Would you rather drink your own urine or go thirsty?

----------


## 1

Go thirsty

Wyr sleep on a hammock or on a roof?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hammock

Would you rather live in a country were it rained all the time or the sun was out all the time?

----------


## 1

Rain Pls!

Wyr fall in a frozen lake or be on fire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lake

Would you rather have ten eyes or four pair of arms?

----------


## 1

4 Pair of arms

Wyr lick a can of maggots or an open wound?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Open wound, if it was really really small I guess, Idk, wtf.....kind of question....

Wyr have:

quickie sex

make up sex

drunken sex

hardcore sex

long satisfying sex

or morning sex?

----------


## Cuchculan

Any kind of sex would do when you are getting no sex at the moment. 

Would you rather be drunk for a week or Hungry for a month?

----------


## 1

Drunk

Wyr be the executioner or the judge?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Judge

Would you rather be an elf or a giant?

----------


## 1

Giant

Wyr buy a new stove or a new refrigerator?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fridge

Would you rather be married ten times or be alone all your life?

----------


## 1

10 Times

Wyr drive 100 miles without stopping or walk for 2 days without stopping?

----------


## Cuchculan

Drive

Would you rather be the smallest person in the world or the fattest person in the world?

----------


## 1

Fattest

Wyr play golf or tennis?

----------


## Cuchculan

Golf

Would you rather eat 10 chilli hotdogs or 20 burgers?

----------


## 1

Chilli dogs pls

Wyr paint your room with a tiny paintbrush or cut the grass using only scissors?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Grass

Would you rather climb a mountain or a big tree?

----------


## 1

Big Tree

Wyr have an unlimited supply of clean water or your own private island?

----------


## Cuchculan

Clean water

Would you rather be God or the Devil?

----------


## 1

God

Wyr be a sports coach or a counselor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sport's coach. Done it for years. 

Would you rather drink wine for an hour non stop or drink coffee?

----------


## 1

Wine

Wyr be stuck in ice cold water or quicksand?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

Would you rather be flown as a kite or a paper plane?

----------


## 1

Kite

Wyr be a librarian or a police officer

----------


## Cuchculan

Cop

Would you rather be a Bee or an Ant?

----------


## 1

Bee

Wyr listen to country or religious music all day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Country

Would you rather be a sing in a metal band or a boy band?

----------


## 1

Metal

Wyr wash building windows or clean up litter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Litter

Would you rather be able to heal people or be rich for life?

----------


## 1

Rich

Wyr not be able to use your legs or arms for a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Legs

Would you rather be numb all over for a week or keep sneezing for a week?

----------


## 1

Numb

Wyr destroy ISIS or decrease the planets population?

----------


## Cuchculan

ISIS

Would you rather be a puck in a hockey match or a ball in a soccer match?

----------


## 1

Puck

Wyr have your own pool or movie theater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Movies please

Would you rather be a long distance runner or a lay about?

----------


## 1

Runner 

Wyr skydive from space or walk near an active volcano?

----------


## Cuchculan

Volcano

Would you rather be on the titanic or in the world trade centre?

----------


## 1

Titanic

Wyr read a physical copy of a book or read on a tablet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Like real books

Would you rather be full with too much information or know nothing at all?

----------


## 1

Filled with knowledge 

Wyr have a pet snake or tarantula?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snake

Would you rather have feathers or be bald all over?

----------


## 1

Baldness

Wyr making a living by baking cakes or by making common household repairs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Repairs is me all over. 

Would you rather mow the lawn or paint the gate?

----------


## 1

Mow The Lawn

Wyr do cardio workouts or lift heavy weights?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cardio

Would you rather live in a wet country or a sunny country?

----------


## 1

Wet pls

Wyr go without food for a week or or have enough food but live in Antarctica for a month?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Go without food for a week, without a doubt. I hate the cold. I hate cold weather. I hate it. Did I mention that I hate the cold?

WYR kiss a stingray or high five an octopus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Octopus

Would you rather be a basketball player or ice hockey player?

----------


## 1

Ice Hockey seems more fun

Wyr be able to rewind time by an hour or live up to 300 years?

----------


## Cuchculan

300 yrs

Would you rather be superman or spiderman?

----------


## 1

Spiderman

Wyr walk around in public in a banana suit or in tight clothing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Banana Suit

Would you rather be in a fight or say Mass?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Be in a fight.

WYR dress like a ballerina for a day or shave your head?

----------


## Cuchculan

My head. No bother at all. 

Would you rather be a mouse or a rat?

----------


## 1

Rat

Wyr be in a war themed or post apocalyptic film?

----------


## Cuchculan

Horror is more fun

Would you rather dive off a cliff into water or walk on hot coals?

----------


## 1

Hot Coals

Wyr drink contaminated water or food that expired a year ago?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

Would you rather be a fly on Madonna's wall or on Beyonce's wall?

----------


## 1

Beyonce's wall

Wyr be a lion or a falcon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Falcon

Would you rather be in World War 1 or world war 2?

----------


## 1

1

Wyr fight in snow or in the hot desert?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snow

Would you rather eat Chilli for two hours or ice cream?

----------


## 1

Ice Cream

Wyr listen to a car beep for an hour or watch over screaming children?

----------


## Cuchculan

Take the kids

Would you rather write a book or produce a film?

----------


## 1

Produce a film sounds more fun

Wyr cough or have a headache all day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

WYR run a daycare, by yourself, full of screaming, snotty two-year olds, or clean the bathrooms in a Walmart?

----------


## 1

Well my question wasn't answered so..

Wyr use a stationary bike or an actual bike to exercise?

----------


## Cuchculan

Real Bike

Would you rather 100 miles or run 26 miles?

----------


## 1

Walk (If that's what u meant)

Wyr look young forever or age naturally without any health complications?

----------


## Cuchculan

My age

Would you rather live in a castle or a palace?

----------


## 1

Palace

Wyr live in Japan or in New  Zealand?

----------


## Cuchculan

New Zealand

Would you rather be a fisherman or a snow plough man?

----------


## 1

Fisherman

Wyr go back to High school or College?

----------


## Cuchculan

We don't have high school here. Is primary school. Secondary school and then college. Secondary was the best. 

Would you rather be Chinese or Afghan?

----------


## 1

Chinese

Wyr sleep on the roof or in a sleeping bag on the floor?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleeping bag

Would you rather bathe in Milk or Wine?

----------


## 1

Wine

Wyr buy a new house in the woods or a private plane?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

New house in the woods.

WYR marry your soulmate if you knew it would only last a couple of years, or would you rather be single forever?

----------


## Cuchculan

Marry

Would you rather have ten wives in ten years or be single forever?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ffs I'd rather be single forever.

WYR drive a Mustang GT V8 or a Prius?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mustang Though I think a Dodge Viper would be my type of car. 

Would you rather be a priest or a pimp?

----------


## 1

Pimp

Wyr have a snake or spider on ur head?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spider

Would you rather drink Urine or drink nothing?

----------


## 1

Nothing 

Wyr live in a haunted house or with drug dealers?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Haunted house. I've lived with drug dealers. Well, sort of. It's complicated. A long, long time ago, a period I never, ever want to revisit.

WYR be stranded on a desert island with Beyonc? who sings everything, or would you rather be trapped in a Justin Bieber concert, front row, for all of eternity?

----------


## 1

Desert Island pls

Wyr live near the lake or mountains?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Lake pls, I love, love the water.

WYR skydive from a plane or base jump?

----------


## 1

Skydive 

Wyr scuba dive in crystal clear blue water or explore a different planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

Would you rather be black for a day in a white area or white in a black area?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'd rather be myself. In a myself area.

WYR be a hippie in the 60s or a hipster now?

----------


## 1

60s 

Wyr party at the beach or on a balcony?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Beach. Omg I love the beach.

WYR be in a car with your mother in law for 12 hours or take a flight on a 12 hour plane next to a huge guy that snored and burped and farted and laid his head on your shoulder?

----------


## 1

Mother in Law Pls

Wyr rarely get sick or never gain weight?

----------


## Cuchculan

Get sick

Would you rather drink a gallon of milk or a gallon of water?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water.

WYR live in on a mountain top in the snow where no one would ever visit you, or live in the desert where no one would ever find you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mountain top

Would you rather be rich and have no friends at all or be poor and well liked with friends?

----------


## 1

Poor 

Wyr live in a poor quality house and pay no rent or live in a decent place but struggle to pay the rent?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I wouldn't want to struggle to pay rent.

WYR hit a game winning home run, or rob someone of a game winning home run?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hit the run

Would you rather play basketball or Ice Hockey?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Basketball. No doubt. Even my kids say I've learned some moves lol....


WYR fish or play golf for the rest of your life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Play Golf

Would you rather crawl on your back through mud for an hour or crawl on your stomach?

----------


## 1

Back

Wyr wear a bullet or knife proof shirt?

----------


## Cuchculan

Knife living here. 

Would you rather be frozen or too hot?

----------


## 1

Too Hot

Wyr have a serial murderer as a roommate or a thief?

----------


## Cuchculan

Thief

Would you rather be in the army or the police?

----------


## 1

Army

Wyr ride a dolphin or a horse?

----------


## Cuchculan

Horse

Would you rather drown in wine or vodka?

----------


## 1

Wine

Wyr have an invisibility cloak or a flying carpet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Invisible cloak

Would you rather be twenty feet tall or twenty stone?

----------


## 1

Twenty stone because at least u can change that

Wyr hear a voice at night or a floating head?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Voice.

WYR be a heavy a rock star the rest of your life or a movie star?

----------


## 1

Movie Star

Wyr have your leg or hand amputated?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hand

Would you rather be blind of deaf?

----------


## 1

Blind

Wyr learn sign language or Spanish?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sign Language

Would you rather have red hair or freckles?

----------


## 1

Freckles 

Wyr go dumpster diving or get rid of a rat infestation?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dumpster

Would you rather sleep on the streets or live in Iraq?

----------


## 1

Sleep on the streets

Wyr be an ambulance driver or a private investigator?

----------


## Cuchculan

PI

Would you rather be Hitler or Stalin?

----------


## 1

Stalin

Wyr own a dog or cat?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dog. For sure.

WYR clean out the gutters or clean the bathroom?

----------


## 1

Clean the bathroom

Wyr live near a mall or the woods?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Woods

Would you rather not have a bath for a year or not have any shoes for a year?

----------


## 1

Not have any shoes

Wyr drink water for a week or eat only spinach for a week?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

Would you rather live in a tree house for  year or a cave?

----------


## 1

Treehouse sounds fun

Wyr upload an embarrassing video of yourself or have your private photos leaked?

----------


## Cuchculan

Video

Would you rather be a frog or a cow for a week?

----------


## 1

Cow

Wyr skate down a steep hill or fly around the city in a blimp by yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Skate

Would you rather climb a huge mountain or swim across a sea?

----------


## 1

Climb 

Wyr be a professional hacker or hitman?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hacker

Would you rather be the singer in a boy band or a church group?

----------


## 1

Church

Wyr buy a Asus or Dell computer?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dells suck. Wait I'm typing on a Dell.

WYR kiss a virgin for the first time or be a virgin's first "real" time?

----------


## 1

Be a virgin 1st real time I guess

Wyr get rid of ur bed or couch?

----------


## Cuchculan

Couch

Would you rather have to hold you pee in for a day or be made in open in front of a thousand people?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Uhm. Pee by myself, thx.

WYR have her show you how to do it or have her show you how? (Open to interpretation)....

----------


## Cuchculan

Show me how to do it the way she likes it. 

Would you rather have no thoughts ever again or an overactive mind?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Overactive mind.

WYR take her virginity or have your virginity taken by her (be honest)?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Noooobody wants to be honest.

Fess up, people.

----------


## Cuchculan

Take hers

Would you rather marry a beautiful looking [BEEP] or on over weight down right great person?

----------


## 1

Over Weight person

Wyr fight a boxer or sumo wrestler?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boxer

would you rather own a dog or a cat?

----------


## 1

Dawg

Wyr take care of babies or mentally ill patients?

----------


## Cuchculan

Babies

Would you rather milk a cow or a goat?

----------


## 1

Cow

Wyr drink strawberry or chocolate milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Strawberry

Would you rather starve or thirst?

----------


## 1

Starve 

Wyr see your own heart or brain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Brain

Would you rather be a fish or a frog?

----------


## 1

Fish

Wyr be able to lift heavy objects with ease or have fast reflexes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fast Reflexes

Would you rather be deaf or blind for a week?

----------


## 1

Deaf

Wyr be in a commercial or in a banana suit in public or 3 hours?

----------


## Cuchculan

Commercial

Would you rather be a male stripper or a porn star?

----------


## 1

Male Stripper 

Wyr be sat on by a ton of skunks or a sumo wrestler?

----------


## Cuchculan

Skunks

Would you rather kiss a brick wall or an old Nun?

----------


## 1

Brick Wall

Wyr pet a tarantula or a big rat

----------


## Cuchculan

The Spider

Would you rather chew Rubber or drink rain water?

----------


## 1

Drink rain waterr

Wyr be stranded on a boat in the middle of the ocean, or be stuck on a plane that never runs out of fuel, and flies forever?

----------


## Cuchculan

The boat. I would be found some time. 

Would you rather run on hot coal for a miles or through ten rings of fire?

----------


## 1

Thru ten rings

Wyr be trapped in an oven or on a mountain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wouldn't fit in an Oven. Mountain would be fun. 

Would you rather wear bright pink clothes for a week or wear nothing for an hour?

----------


## 1

Bring pink clothing

Wyr skateboard or snowboard?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snowboard

Would you rather climb a tree or climb a drain pipe?

----------


## 1

Tree

Wyr have only 1 foot or arm

----------


## Cuchculan

One arm. The right one. LOL

Would you rather have three ears or one very big nose?

----------


## 1

Big nose..already have one anyways

Wyr live in a town with ISIS members or in North Korea?

----------


## Cuchculan

North Korea

Would you rather be a slug or a snail?

----------


## 1

Slug

Wyr eat gum from under the tables or frog legs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Frog's legs

Would you rather walk naked in the rain or the snow?

----------


## 1

Rain

Wyr create or destroy life?

----------


## Cuchculan

Create

Would you rather be a poet or a singer?

----------


## 1

Singer

Wyr be a cop or a paramedic?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cop

Would you rather be a Priest or Drug Dealer?

----------


## 1

Drug Dealer 

Wyr date a drug addict or your male friend?

----------


## Cuchculan

Addict

Would you rather wear a dress for the day in the public or walk around naked?

----------


## 1

A dress

Wyr go back to 2003 or 1996?

----------


## Cuchculan

1996

Would you rather drink a pint of milk or a pint of water?

----------


## 1

Water pls

Wyr go back in time to prevent a major event in your life or major event of the world?

----------


## Cuchculan

World

Would you rather be able to fly or see through things?

----------


## 1

Fly

Wyr sleep outside during a snowstorm or a hailstorm?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hail

Would you rather eat raw meat or drink sour milk?

----------


## 1

Drink sour milk eek

Wyr float in the ocean or in space?

----------


## Cuchculan

Space

Would you rather swim with dolphins or sharks?

----------


## 1

Dolphins 

Wyr have an endless supply of food or an endless supply of drinks?

----------


## Cuchculan

Food

Would you rather sleep for a week or stay awake for a week?

----------


## 1

Sleep for a week

Wyr get drunk or high?

----------


## Cuchculan

Drunk

Would you rather be a spider for a day or a slug?

----------


## 1

Spider, less likely to die so quickly 

Wyr be chased by a maniac with a chainsaw or a clown?

----------


## Cuchculan

Clown

Would you rather live in the rain for a year or the sun all your life?

----------


## 1

Rain!

Wyr drink toilet or pool water

----------


## Cuchculan

Pool

Would you rather have wings or extra feet?

----------


## 1

Wings

Wyr have your own gym or movie theater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Movies

Would you rather be a boxer or Wrestler?

----------


## 1

Boxer 

Wyr make hot dogs or chicken nuggets

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot Dogs

Would you rather be a farmer or work in MacDonalds?

----------


## 1

Farmer

Wyr have constant leg cramps or a hunched back?

----------


## Cuchculan

Leg cramps

Would you rather be drunk all the time or asleep all the time?

----------


## 1

Asleep

Wyr be a teacher or a news reporter?

----------


## Cuchculan

News Reporter

Would you rather be in the Navy or air Corps?

----------


## 1

Navy

Wyr take photos using a DSLR or a smartphone camera

----------


## Cuchculan

DSLR

Would you rather live on the streets for a month or live in an Igloo?

----------


## Lunaire

Live in an igloo. It sounds kind of peaceful! (｡• ω •｡`)

WYR eat the same thing for a month or drink the same thing for a month?

----------


## Cuchculan

Eat

Would you rather be fat or skinny?

----------


## 1

Skinny

Wyr be able to see the future or get rid one thing that's ruining the planet?

----------


## Cuchculan

See the future.

Would you rather heaven or Hell?

----------


## 1

Hell

Wyr go through an Earthquake or a Hurricane?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hurricane

Would you rather loot a computer shop or a food shop?

----------


## 1

Computer shop

Wyr knit or use a sowing machine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sowing machine

Would you rather sail or fly?

----------


## 1

Fly

Wyr be able to rewind time by 15 minutes or live a long healthy life

----------


## Cuchculan

Live long

Would you rather dress as a woman for a day or be a woman?

----------


## 1

Dress as one 

Wyr have chin hair or a mustache

----------


## Cuchculan

Heck I do have a beard. Both

Would you rather be the Pope or Satan?

----------


## L

Satan

Would you rather be forgotten or stud up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stud up

Would you rather be a pair of underpants or a bra?

----------


## L

Bra

Would you rather live in one your whole life or move somewhere every other year?

----------


## Cuchculan

Always lived here and happy to do so

Would you rather be a Judge or a Priest?

----------


## L

Ugh neither...but judge

Taxi or bus

----------


## Cuchculan

Taxi

Sail or fly?

----------


## 1

Fly

Sausage or Bacon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sausage

Beans or Peas?

----------


## 1

Beanz

Heart attack or stroke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stroke

Jump or Fall?

----------


## L

I feel like I'm falling...if I jumped at least I'd be in control

Up early or sleep in

----------


## Cuchculan

Up early

Laugh non stop for a day or cry for an hour?

----------


## L

Cry for an hour...would do me good

Cook or take away

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook

Fly or Sail?

----------


## 1

Fly

Wyr unclog a public bathroom toilet or comb hair full of lice?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lice

Rat or mouse as a pet?

----------


## Cuchculan

Porn Star

Toast or normal bread?

----------


## 1

Toast pls

Constant cough or headache?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cough

Sweats or chills?

----------


## 1

Sweats

Fight An Opossum or Raccoon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Raccoon

Sink or swim?

----------


## Otherside

Sink, obviously. Lol. 

Walk or drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Walk

Hit or Miss?

----------


## 1

Hit

Live in the coldest or hottest place on Earth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hottest

Laugh or cry?

----------


## Cassie

Both anwwering to lunaries snake or spider one

----------


## Cuchculan

Would you rather jump or be pushed?

----------


## 1

Jump

Be able to control water or fire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fire

Heart attack or shot?

----------


## CeCe

shot. cant sleep or always being awake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleep

Would you rather sink or swim?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pancakes

Would you rather Heavy Metal music or Classical?

----------


## Cuchculan

Soft

Coffee or tea?

----------


## CeCe

Tea

juice or soda?

----------


## Cuchculan

Juice

Cake or bread?

----------


## CeCe

Cake 

Beer or wine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Beer

Rat or mouse?

----------


## CloudMaker

As in eat? I’ve eaten rats before so I’ll go with what I know. 

Hot or cold tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Neither. But if I had to, hot.

Wine or Milk?

----------


## CloudMaker

Wine easy one LOL

WYR everyone on earth hated you or be the last person on earth

----------


## Cuchculan

They can all hate me. 

Funny film or love story?

----------


## CloudMaker

> They can all hate me. 
> 
> Funny film or love story?



Funny

Lose your arms or your legs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Legs.Then I can still do my jigsaws and use a comp. 

A hug or a kiss?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jog, unless the police were chasing me, then I would run.

Sink or swim?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dance

Sing or give a speech?

----------


## Cuchculan

Worms

would you rather touch a rat or a mouse?

----------


## Cuchculan

Peas

Wine or water?

----------


## Lucid

Water

Beach or Ski Lodge?

----------


## Cuchculan

beach

Tea or coffee

----------


## CloudMaker

Tea

Would you rather bathe in acid or lava?

----------


## Cuchculan

Does it matter? Same result. Acid

Jump off a bridge into a river or jump out of a plane with a parachute?

----------


## CloudMaker

Bridge, I’m afraid of heights!

WYR eat only fish or only lettuce

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lettuce

WYR have sweet or salty?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sweet

Hot or cold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

Bees or wasps?

----------


## Cassie

Bees 


Would you rather swim in the ocean or a beach 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Beach

beg or steal?

----------


## CeCe

Steal 

have cats or dogs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs

Mice or rats?

----------


## CeCe

Mice 

have a pet pig or chicken?

----------


## Cuchculan

Chicken

Bike or walk?

----------


## CeCe

Bike 

Soda or pop?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pop

Tea or Coffee?

----------


## Lunaire

Coffee!

Grape or strawberry jam?

----------


## Cuchculan

Strawberry

Girls or boys?

----------


## Lunaire

Girls
Android or iPhone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Neither. LOL. Android if I have to pick

Run or Walk?

----------


## Lunaire

Walk, though running has its place 

Late nights or early mornings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Early mornings. ( Like now )

Music or a book?

----------


## Lunaire

Music. You can listen while multitasking 
Asian or European food?

----------


## Cuchculan

European food. 

Rain or snow?

----------


## Lunaire

Rain — hate driving in the snow. 

Light or dark bread?

----------


## Cuchculan

Light

Grilled or Fried?

----------


## Lunaire

Fried of course!

White or brown rice?

----------


## Cuchculan

White

Rice pudding or fried rice?

----------


## Lunaire

Fried rice but that’s another tough one!

Urban or rural living?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tried rural and ran back to urban. 

Big or small?

----------


## Lunaire

Big or small what? French fries - big. Headache - small. 

Grocery store or farmer’s market?

----------


## Cuchculan

We just have like super markets here. 

Day or night?

----------


## Lunaire

Night  :Rain: 

Carpet or wood floors?

----------


## Cuchculan

Floor. Easier to clean. 

Mice or rats?

----------


## Lunaire

Mice I guess. I’ve heard rats can be pretty nasty. 

Normal or eccentric clothing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Normal

Hot or cold?

----------


## Lunaire

Cold. Lived in the desert for a long time and can’t stand it. 

TV or radio?

----------


## Cuchculan

Radio

Slow or fast music?

----------


## Lunaire

Depends on my mood but generally slow.

Sweet or savory?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sweet

Black or white?

----------


## Lunaire

Black. It shows stains less easily. 

Chocolate or candy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

Horse or cow?

----------


## Lunaire

Cows, they’re adorable. 

Water or soda?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

House or Tent?

----------


## Lunaire

House, though a tent seems low maintenance. 

Jeans or cargo pants?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jeans

Boots or shoes?

----------


## Lunaire

Shoes. Boots look nicer but are less comfortable. 

Sandwiches or burritos?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sandwiches

Picnic or Drive through?

----------


## Lunaire

Drive through. Rarely have good weather here. 

Live music or live theater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Music

Crow or Raven?

----------


## Lunaire

Raven

Turtle or tortoise?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tortoise. They can live till very old age. 

God or Satan?

----------


## Lunaire

Satan. He has killed way less people.  

Halloween or Christmas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Christmas. 

Headphones or earphones?

----------


## Lunaire

Headphones.

Russet or red potatoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Potatoes. Eat Roosters. They are red ones. 

Sand or grass?

----------


## Lunaire

Sand. At least it can be used for making glass. 

Dirt or rocks?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rocks

Salt or Pepper?

----------


## Lunaire

Salt. You can live without pepper, not so much salt. 

Freedom fries or chips?

----------


## Cuchculan

Our sort of chips. 

Scrambled eggs or poached eggs?

----------


## Lunaire

Never had poached before. 

Almond milk or soy milk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both are horrible Soya I have tried and used. So will that count?

Green or Red?

----------


## Lunaire

Green like a forest. 

Casual or formal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Casual

Freezing or hot?

----------


## Lunaire

Freezing 

Bored or anxious?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bored

Nearly saved or nearly drowned?

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t want to drown so I’ll take saved even though I’m not sure what that means. 

Burnt or frozen food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Burnt

Eye poke or hug?

----------


## Lunaire

Eye poke obviously, what kind of question is that?  :Eyebrow: 

Plumbing or heating?

----------


## Cuchculan

Plumbing. Easier to fix. 

Hair or no hair?

----------


## Lunaire

Hair. Bet it’s easy to get sunburnt if you’re bald. 

Rock climbing or rafting?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rock climbing

Skateboarding or skiing?

----------


## Lunaire

Skiing
Earthquake or tornado?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tornado. Love watching them on TV. Not an Irish thing really. 

Cycle or run?

----------


## Lunaire

Run. Never learned how to cycle. 

Live near a volcano or where it snows heavily?

----------


## Cuchculan

Snow. Safer.

Gold or cash?

----------


## Lunaire

Cash as long as it’s a stable economy. 

Have a table with no chairs or chairs with no table?

----------


## Cuchculan

Chair. Least I would be able to sit. 

Raw honey or jarred honey?

----------


## Lunaire

Can’t answer, never had it raw and don’t eat honey. 

A cell phone or a house phone?

----------


## Cuchculan

House phone. Have a mobile phone and never switch it on. 

Real Book or Kindle?

----------


## Lunaire

Kindle. Takes up less space than books. 

Fast food or homemade?

----------


## Lucid

Homemade if I'm not cooking it lol.

1 day/night at the beach or 1 week relaxing at home.

----------


## Cuchculan

Be bloody freezing at a beach in Ireland. Home. 

Good movie to watch or good sex?

----------


## Pinky

movie  would you rather have a cat or dog?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dog

Hot or cold food?

----------


## Lunaire

Hot, although cold pizza is nice. 

Caffeine or decaf?  :Hyper:

----------


## Cuchculan

Caffeine

Sweet or sour?

----------


## CeltAngel

Savoury  :Tongue: 

Okay, I'll go with sweet given the choices offered.

Beard or clean-shaven?

----------


## Cuchculan

Beard

Sand or dirt?

----------


## Flavor

sand

cold pie or hot pie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot pie

Coke or Pepsi?

----------


## Lunaire

Pepsi

Fried or baked chips (crisps)?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fried

PC or laptop?

----------


## CeltAngel

Laptop.... It's just easier.

Summer or Winter?

----------


## CeCe

Winter 

Swim or ice skate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ice skate

Fly or ferry it?

----------


## Flavor

fly 

Bike or scooter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bike

Walk or run?

----------


## CeltAngel

Walk. My running days are in the distant past.

Shoes or sandals?

----------


## Cuchculan

Shoes

Cream cake or Jam cake?

----------


## CeltAngel

Can I have both? Oh... alright, cream cake.

Hot or cold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot. Like myself.  ::D: 

Wet or dry?

----------


## CeltAngel

Wet - I'm only happy when it rains.

Couch or sleeping bag?

----------


## Cuchculan

Couch

Tent or house?

----------


## CeltAngel

House. Though I love the outdoors, I can only do so much time in a tent.

Would you rather lose an eye or an ear?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ear

Would you rather fall down a hole or be stuck on a plane that can't land?

----------


## CeltAngel

I am terrified of flying, so I'll take the hole any day.

Would you rather have toast or cereal for breakfast?

----------


## Flavor

Cereal 

Would you rather eat eggs or waffles for breakfast?

----------


## Cuchculan

Eggs

Cut grass or wash the car?

----------


## Bean the Mean

Cut grass 

Would you rather do dishes or laundry?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dishes

Drive or cycle?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, as I can't drive, cycling wins by default, but I do enjoy it.

Would you rather be blind or deaf?

----------


## Cuchculan

Deaf

Bush fire or heavy rains?

----------


## CeltAngel

Heavy rains. Both are awful, but 1) I cope with the wet better than the heat, 2) I grew up semi-rurally and having to worry about/deal with the annual bushfires left a mark.

Film or television?

----------


## Cuchculan

Film

Caravan or tent?

----------


## CeltAngel

Caravan for a long haul, tent for a short stay.

Barbecue or stove top?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stove

Soft or hard?  ::(:

----------


## CeltAngel

Goodness, there are so many ways to parse that question.  :: 

I'm a sensitive soul, so I'm gonna go with soft, but there is plenty of space for hard in my life too.

Dark or light?

----------


## Cuchculan

Light

Black or white?

----------


## CeltAngel

Now I have that old Michael Jackson song in my head.... I'm gonna say both. I love using tones in my visual designs. I am going to say however that black more represents my dark, mopey past and white is the future I am hoping to head to. I'm wanting to head for the light.... So actually scratch that previous response - White.

Sci Fi or Fantasy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is there a difference? As both are made up. Fantasy can be fun though. 

Love or hate?

----------


## CeltAngel

Love, always. I have felt a lot of hate in my life and it's not fun. Sure it is a necessary emotion among all the emotions we have, but too much erodes the soul. At least that's how it feels to me.

Rock or disco?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rock

Leave them be, or join in?

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm interpreting that as maybe a bullying scenario.... I could be wrong though, easily. I'm going to leave them be.

Acoustic or electric?

----------


## cerulean

Acoustic

pay for gas or take a bus?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't drive, so that's a no-brainer.  :: 

Candle or torch?

----------


## cerulean

torch 

rain or snow?

----------


## CeltAngel

I love the rain.... I've only had the experience of being in snow on a few days in my life, which was pretty special, so for now, I'll say snow, but I think I'd probably grow weary of it if it were frequent and I had to deal with all the problems that come with it.

Would you rather a campfire or a fireplace?

----------


## Cuchculan

Camp fire sounds like a gay fire. Indoors in Ireland is warmer. Fire place

Open air or closed in?

----------


## CeltAngel

:: 

Closed in if in a city, open air otherwise. I love the outdoors when it's not an over-populated concrete jungle.

Sneakers or hi-tops?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sneakers

Cream or Chocolate?

----------


## CeltAngel

Chocolate.... always chocolate.

Night or Day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Day is fun, night is better. I get to sleep. 

Frost or ice?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used to get frost at my old place when I wasn't stuck in this city. It could be quite pretty and the cold was invigorating. Ice, I'm only really acquainted with when it is in my drink. I'm going to go with frost on this one.

Autumn or Spring?

----------


## Cuchculan

Spring. Means Summer is close. 

Natural light or lamp light?

----------


## CeltAngel

Natural light. Lamp light can be a necessary evil though being the scary, little semi-reformed goth that I am.  :: 

Scotland or Wales?

----------


## Cuchculan

Scottish. Have been with a few over the years and been in Scotland for a while before coming back to Ireland. 

Water or wine?

----------


## CeltAngel

These days, water. My wine days were damaging, unfortunately.

Biscuits or cookies?

----------


## Flavor

Cookies 

ice cream bar or soft served?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just give me the ice cream

Milk or water?

----------


## CeltAngel

Give me almond milk and I'll go with that. Otherwise water as regular milk tends to leave me doubled up on the floor crying with intense stomach pain.

Collect the wood or start the fire?

----------


## Cuchculan

Start the fire

Make the dinner or eat it?

----------


## Flavor

eat out 

grilled or fried food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fried

Car or motorbike?

----------


## CeltAngel

I actually like the idea of a motorbike more than a car, but my Dad warned me off that because of some of the damage that he and his friends took in accidents thanks to irresponsible drivers.... So yeah, motorbike.  :: 

Casual or formal?

----------


## Cuchculan

Casual. What we talking about here exactly?  ::D: 

Ghost or Demon?

----------


## CeltAngel

There's that gutterthink again!  :bat: 

Ghosts, I'm fairly sure they don't swallow souls, but I'm not up on all this.  :: 

Bat or bird?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bird

Lost or found?

----------


## CeltAngel

"I once was lost, but now I'm found...."

Wild or tame?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit of both in a woman. But nature? Wild is amazing. 

Large or small?

----------


## CeltAngel

Hmmmm.... I feel like I'm wandering into a trap here.  :: 

Both have their place in the world depending on what yr talking about specifically.

Silly or serious?

----------


## Cuchculan

Silly a lot of the time. Serious when needed.

Fruit or Veg?

----------


## CeltAngel

Fruit for taste, veg for feeling better.

In or out?

----------


## Cuchculan

Haha. Together? Quickly? 

Out when the sun is out. 

Spring or Autumn?

----------


## CeltAngel

Autumn

*affects stereotypical goth voice*

The season of... *melodramatic gasp* dying....

Nails on a chalkboard or a dentist's drill?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nails

Drunk or sober?

----------


## CeltAngel

Right now, drunk. Please.

Pie or cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cake

Rum or gin?

----------


## CeltAngel

Gin. Rum is horrible unless you're already wasted or it's part of a cocktail.

Vinyl or digital?

----------


## Cuchculan

Vinyl

Card game or board game?

----------


## CeltAngel

Board game, but cards are fun too.

Darts or snooker/billiards/pool?

----------


## Cuchculan

Darts

Soccer or Rugby?

----------


## CeltAngel

Soccer, though I did enjoy playing rugby with my brother and his friends when I was little.  ::): 

Jacks or Hopscotch?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jacks was always fun. As the game with the stones?

Mice or rats?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, that's Jacks.

Mice, as I used to have some as pets when I was very, very young. An ex used to speak very favourably of rats though, having had one as a pet herself.

Digital or analogue?

----------


## Cuchculan

Analouge

Past or present?

----------


## CeltAngel

I like a lot of stuff from the past, but I have to exist in the present.... Ummm.... I'm gonna have to admit past though.

Bus or taxi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Taxi

Good or bad?

----------


## CeltAngel

Good. Bad can be good in small doses, but I think my days of being "bad" are behind me.

Money or love?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can money buy me love? Real love costs nothing and is for real. So love

sex or food?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sex. I'm not THAT fat.  :: 

Right handed or left handed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can use either hand baby. LOL

Heavy or light?

----------


## CeltAngel

This has so many implications that I'm not even sure how to answer this.  :: 

Ocean or lake?

----------


## Cuchculan

I like light things. Easier to carry. 

Ocean

Skate of ski?

----------


## CeltAngel

I can't do either, but I would like to learn how to ski one day. Maybe it's because I live in a place where it doesn't snow, but I find snow and related activities very attractive.

Glasses or contacts?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't hold alcohol is contacts. So glasses. 

Windy or wet?

----------


## CeltAngel

:Tongue: 

Wet. I got stranded in a massive storm one time and it left some residual nerves around extreme weather. The rain doesn't bother me, but high wind gets my hackles up.

Punch or kick?

----------


## Cuchculan

Kick. Can die from one punch

Spit at or slapped?

----------


## Flavor

Slapped. No idea what germs they have in their spit.

jail or psych hospital?

----------


## Cuchculan

Psych hospital

Hotel or tent?

----------


## CeltAngel

Depends on how nice the hotel is and how few people are around, the weather and.... Okay, I'm being finicky here aren't I?

Oh [BEEP] it, the tent.

Glitter or charcoal?

----------


## Flavor

charcoal

would you rather be in a room full of preschoolers or nursing home for a day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Pre-schoolers - I can mould the children in my graven image.

Would you rather lose an index finger or an eye?

----------


## Shredder

> Would you rather lose an index finger or an eye?



Damn... that's a brutal choice!
I had to take a guy along with his severed finger to hospital once and he didn't seem too stressed about the whole situation. 
I can't stand the thought of any sharp object being in close vicinity to an eye ball so I think I'll go with the index finger please.  


If you had to choose one...

Movies or Music

----------


## CeltAngel

Music every day and twice on Sundays.

A week's vacation at home or a weekend away?

----------


## Cuchculan

Weekend away

Last or first?

----------


## curfreak

last

chopsticks or fork?

----------


## Flavor

fork 

would you rather have no legs or arms?

----------


## CeltAngel

No legs. If I have arms I can still play guitar and flip people off.

Would you rather have tea or coffee?

----------


## Reno

tea

would you rather sing or dance?

----------


## CeltAngel

> tea
> 
> would you rather sing or dance?



Dancing is great, but singing is my favourite thing to do.  ::): 

Would you rather go the mountains or the seaside?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mountains

Shops or car park?

----------


## CeCe

whats a car park? 

would you rather clean the basement or bathroom?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bathroom

Elevator or stairs?

----------


## CeCe

Elevator

would you rather learn how to play the guitar or piano.

----------


## Cuchculan

Piano

Would you rather sleep all day or run around in circles all day?

----------


## CeCe

run around all day long 

would you rather do jumping jacks or push ups?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumping jacks

Fly or get a ferry?

----------


## Flavor

Ferry seems nice

be a waiter or a cook?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook

By hand or by mouth?

----------


## CeCe

Was this meant for the adult section or is my mind going dirty? 

foot massage or back massage?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Back massage 

Would you rather dance nude or use the bathroom in front of someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I pick both at the same time. LOL. Use the bathroom in front of someone

Clean dog poop or clean human poop?

----------


## Flavor

Dog poop 

Would you rather sky dive or surf a big wave?

----------


## CeltAngel

Surf a big wave. I hate flying.

Would you rather sleep all day or all night? Err, that is, if you could live a "normal" life no matter which you choose.

----------


## Cuchculan

I could do that

Would you rather no food for a day or no water?

----------


## CeltAngel

No food. CLEARLY.  :: 

Would you rather fall on a cactus or a pineapple?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pineapple please

Would you rather fall flat on your face or on your [BEEP]?

----------


## CeltAngel

Arse. There's a lot more padding back there.  :: 

Would You rather soil yourself in public or have to give a speech in front of a large crowd?

----------


## Cuchculan

Let me talk to the crowd

Would you rather lie in mud all day or clean up pig poo all day?

----------


## CeltAngel

If it meant I got to live on a farm, I'll take the pig crap.

Would you rather a punch in the face or a kick in the groin?

----------


## Cuchculan

Punch

Hat or a scarf?

----------


## CeltAngel

Scarf, if my hair is behaving that day, otherwise, the hat.  :: 

Would you rather milk or juice with your breakfast?

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk. Never trust juice. LOL

Would you rather tv or radio?

----------


## CeltAngel

Radio, although I'm not much of a fan of either. Advertising ruins it all.

Would you rather ask a question or answer one?

----------


## Cuchculan

Works both ways. So doesn't bother me at all.

 Would you rather a jigsaw or a book?

----------


## CeltAngel

Book. I do like jigsaws though.

Would you rather do gardening or housework?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gardening

Shower or bathe?

----------


## CeltAngel

Shower generally, but a nice hot bath is good for an occasional treat.

Bat or bowl?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bowl

Man or a mouse?

----------


## CeltAngel

Mice are adorable, but a man can be decent company.... sometimes, they can almost seem human.  :: 

Mars or Venus?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mars

Hill or mountain?

----------


## CeltAngel

Depends how I look at it. A hill is nice place to just get a little bit away from things.... The idea of a climbing a mountain (not a hill that's called a "mountain") seems cool though.

Hat or cap?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cap

Good or bad?

----------


## CeltAngel

Good. I've had my fill of bad.... generally.

Eggs - Poached or scrambled?

----------


## Cuchculan

Scrambled

Ham or cheese?

----------


## CeCe

Cheese 

liver or pigs heart?

----------


## Cuchculan

Liver

Paint or draw?

----------


## Flavor

paint 

would you rather sing or dance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dance

Drive or be a passenger?

----------


## Flavor

passenger

Would you like to be a chef of nurse

----------


## Cuchculan

Chef

Cats or rats?

----------


## CeltAngel

Cats, always.  ::): 

Bottle or can?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can

House or flat?

----------


## CeltAngel

House. I hate living in a flat.  ::(: 

Pick-up or delivery?

----------


## Cuchculan

Delievery

Rob a bank or rob a post office?

----------


## CeltAngel

Hmmmm.... I'm gonna have to go the traditional bank route. I think the main thing I'd get out of knocking the local post office over would be making the useless employees there soil themselves.

Film/TV or video games?

----------


## Cuchculan

can I answer you tube? Is were I watch things. 

beg or steal?

----------


## Wishie

steal 

fart in public or throw up?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fart

Clean dog poo or sleep rough?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sleep rough

Would you rather meet your local political representative or beat your local political representative?

----------


## Cuchculan

Meet. We always vote for the same one. Nice bloke. Good political views.

Would you rather be a dog or a horse for day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ooh.... that's a good one. I think that the romantic idea of being a wild horse running free wins out though.

Would you rather be a famous actor or a world-class athlete?

----------


## Cuchculan

Athlete

Would you rather write for a day or play music for a day?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ooh.... If fatigue wasn't an issue, music. The old arms and voice box get a bit worn out after a while.... Much faster than the fingers and my mind's capacity for coming up with bullshit and arranging the words in a pretty manner.  :: 

Would you rather serve life in prison locally or get shipped far away, to a stinking hellhole where it's too hot to exist 90% of the time??

----------


## Cuchculan

Locally is like a hotel here. I would want to be here.

Would you rather live in a car or a tent?

----------


## CeltAngel

Depends on the climate where I am and how waterproof the tent is.

Would you rather honey or jam?

----------


## Cuchculan

jam

Cream or Salad cream?

----------


## CeltAngel

Never heard of salad cream, so regular cream.

Pancake or omelette?

----------


## Cuchculan

Pancake

Beer or Vodka?

----------


## CeltAngel

Vodka. Needed now. Stat.

Umbrella or raincoat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Umbrella

Hat or scarf?

----------


## CeltAngel

Hat on a bad hair day or a hot day, scarf otherwise.

Bread or pasta?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

Calm or wild?

----------


## CeltAngel

I need both. Too much calm and I get stircrazy, too much wild and my nerves get frayed.

Regular potato or sweet potato?

----------


## Cuchculan

Regular

Sand or grass?

----------


## CeltAngel

Grass. Having grown up in a place with a lot of sand, it can be extremely irritating.

Park or forest?

----------


## Cuchculan

Forest

tall or short?

----------


## CeltAngel

I must admit to a little bit of a bias towards tall. I'm not sad that I am.

Truth or dare?

----------


## Cuchculan

Both is fine by me. Dare will do. 

Clean or dirty?

----------


## CeltAngel

Clean, but not obsessively so.

Hang the annoying neighbour or strangle the annoying neighbour?

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I do both? Hang

Music or shouting?

----------


## CeltAngel

Both? My band was pretty loud, so I kinda did both.  :: 

Curly or straight?

----------


## Cuchculan

Shaved. LOL. Oh head hair? Straight is fine

Black and white or colour?

----------


## CeltAngel

I love the striking effect you can get from monochrome.... But I like colour in my life now. It's change of pace.  ::): 

Bat wings or bird wings?

----------


## Cuchculan

Birds

Doctors or nurses? Do I have to ask. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

Well actually, I was involved with a doctor for a little while about a decade ago.  :: 

Blonde, brunette or redhead?

----------


## Cuchculan

Redhead

Muscular or thin?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's funny, even though I didn't like the muscle on myself when I was young, I'd say I prefer a more athletic build over a straight-up thin build, just not too far....

Cigarette or cigar?

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

Jam or cheese?

----------


## CeltAngel

That's a good question.... Although cheese can be cruel, I just love it so.

Hot or cold?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hot

dark or bright?

----------


## CeCe

dark

Would you rather have ice tea or cold tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate tea. Coffee person. Hot tea might be the only tea I would try. 

Would you rather toast well done or toast hardly done?

----------


## CeCe

Hardly done with lots of butter and pepper 

Would you rather scrambled or boiled eggs?

----------


## fetisha

Scrambled

Cloudy day or sunny bright day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Suuny day

ice cream or milkshake?

----------


## Flavor

Milkshake 

Would you rather fries or tots?

----------


## Cuchculan

Fries

Milk or Coke?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Coke 

Would you rather cook or clean dishes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook

Jump or squat?

----------


## CeCe

squat 

would you rather eat oat meal or cream of wheat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Oat meal

Cut grass or paint?

----------


## CeCe

paint 

read or write?

----------


## Cuchculan

Red

Hot or cold?

----------


## CeCe

cold! 

firm or soft bed?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Soft like a cloud. 

Regular potato or sweet potato?

----------


## Cuchculan

Regular

Brown or white bread?

----------


## CeCe

White bread! 

Cook with the stove or microwave?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stove

Clean a car or clean the house?

----------


## CeCe

The house

Going to the dentist or seeing a therapist?

----------


## Cuchculan

Therapist

Running or cycling?

----------


## CeCe

Cycling 

anxiety or depression?

----------


## Cuchculan

Anxiety. Am used to it. 

Sink or swim?

----------


## CeCe

swim? 

would you rather run or bike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bike

Crawl or beg?

----------


## Wishie

crawl 

 play dress up or tea party?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tea party

Dance or sing?

----------


## CeCe

sing 

cook or clean?

----------


## Cuchculan

Cook

Sail or fly?

----------


## CeCe

Fly 

Drink coffee or tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

Drive or bus it?

----------


## CeCe

bus 

online schooling or in person?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

In person 

Son or daughter?

----------


## Cuchculan

Son

Cat or mouse?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Cat 

Be the shortest or tallest?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tallest

Invisible powers or x-ray vision?

----------


## Flavor

Invisable powers 

would you rather know how to swim or mountain climb?

----------


## Cuchculan

Swim

Fly or sail?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Fly 

Live in the city or the country?

----------


## Cuchculan

City

Live to be 100 abd know nobody or 90 and die in your sleep?

----------


## CloudMaker

90 even that’s too long

Face your greatest fear or lose a loved one?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Lose a loved one. I don't love anyone.

Would you rather find a roach or a mouse in your home?

----------


## Cuchculan

Roach

Fly or drive?

----------


## CeCe

fly 

have it be summer or winter?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Ugh I dislike both. Fall is best. If I had to choose, then winter.

Beer or wine?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wine

See Blood or vomit?

----------

